# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Dezembro 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:05)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Hawk (1 Dez 2016 às 12:21)

Aviso Laranja para a Madeira para precipitação, vento e agitação marítima para a próxima madrugada e manhã. Destacam-se as rajadas de 120 km/h nos picos, 90 km/h na costa e picos de ondulação de oeste que podem chegar aos 8/10 metros.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 12:35)

A atividade elétrica desapareceu da região depressionária e os avisos do IPMA regional continuam desfasados no portal oficial. Há aviso laranja para chuva no G. Central 

Madeira... este evento parece uma versão enfraquecida do 20 de Fevereiro:











Como escrevi anteriormente, o ar estará muito carregado. Potencialmente muita chuva em pouco tempo. Algumas trovoadas pós-frontais continuam a ser possíveis. O CAPE decresceu mas pode haver ainda condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados na linha de instabilidade modelada para o dia 2. Mais atualizações são necessárias.

---

27.3 l/m2 nas Flores às 9h. Aviso laranja que ficou por emitir  As zonas convectivas junto ao núcleo depressionário podem ser intensas. Acumulados semelhantes podem novamente ser registados.


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 12:36)

Orion disse:


> 27.3 l/m2 nas Flores às 9h



Sem radar é um jogo de adivinhação.






Parece que o acumulado deve-se a chuva estratiforme com alguma convecção de reduzida intensidade pelo meio. No nascer do sol não haviam torres proeminentes:








Orion disse:


> As zonas convectivas junto ao núcleo depressionário podem ser intensas. Acumulados semelhantes podem novamente ser registados.


----------



## AzoresPower (1 Dez 2016 às 12:41)




----------



## Manecas (1 Dez 2016 às 13:37)

Boas tades! Finalmente alguma animação 
Sig com vento ESE, rajadas na ordm dos 54 Km/h e tivemos um grande chuveiro, tenho um acumulado de 8,7 mm. Vamos ver se a tarde nos trás mais novidades


----------



## Hazores (1 Dez 2016 às 13:50)

Boa Tarde,
Pela Zona oeste da ilha terceira, também já chove e o vento sopra com rajadas.... Uma tarde de feriado engraçada para os seguidores açorianos deste este fórum


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 15:58)

Há pouco:











O IR colorido é uma trampa para o seguimento meteorológico. Ainda assim, a mancha nebulosa mais densa está a passar no canal Faial-Flores. Nela haverá uma mistela de nebulosidade simples, chuva estratiforme e pequenas células com capacidade para chuva localmente intensa. A orografia sempre arrancará mais alguns milímetros.

A sul do canal Terceira-S.Miguel parece haver menos _lift_ e/ou a HR é menor. As células individuais são mais visíveis. Em geral os riscos são os mesmos.

A maior parte da nebulosidade visível no satélite é isso mesmo. Nebulosidade desprovida de precipitação.

Há pouco o TOGA registou atividade elétrica solitária a sul dos Açores.

Os avisos do portal oficial continuam por atualizar


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Dez 2016 às 16:25)

Muito Boa Tarde a todos ...

E depois de ontem termos tido uma despedida de Novembro calma e com um dia até com boas abertas eis que Dezembro começa com um dia de céu extremamente nublado, com chuva não muito forte mas contínua e com rajadas de vento com alguma intensidade ... Um dia de Inverno e de mau tempo para animar aqui o fórum ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 16:30)

Aqui pela Horta, já sigo com um acumulado de 10mm, o vento, este sopra se SE a 40km/h e com rajadas de 60 aproximadamente. De destacar a pressão atmosférica que continua a afundar, já sigo com 995Hpa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 16:50)

lserpa disse:


> De destacar a pressão atmosférica que continua a afundar, já sigo com 995Hpa.



Pudera. O centro da depressão vai passar por cima de ti 

---

É bem possível que ocorram algumas trovoadas nos Açores após a passagem da depressão e formação de uma região depressionária mais abrangente. Se ocorrerem serão tendencialmente fracas mas com chuva moderada a forte localmente.

---

Quanto à Madeira, renovo a minha previsão. Após a passagem da frente mais logo, haverão condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. As mesmas tenderão a ser mais ou menos dispersas devido à pouca HR mas se e quando ocorrerem trarão chuva local e tendencialmente moderada a forte.

No final do dia de amanhã formar-se-á uma depressão a noroeste da Madeira e o respetivo sistema frontal - com atividade moderada a forte - irá afetar as ilhas. A helicidade persiste com valores significativos. A janela é curta (3/4 horas) mas continuam a haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados de fraca intensidade. Trovoadas com forte intensidade podem surgir, sendo baixa a probabilidade do surgimento de uma célula severa (supercélula).

Esta frente também deverá trazer uma HR relativamente alta mesmo perto da superfície. A frente passará rapidamente (<6 horas) mas há potencial para acumulados significativos nas regiões afetadas pela eventual atividade convectiva.


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 17:45)

A minha estação acabou de fazer uma coisa que desconhecia totalmente!!! Lol acaba-me de notificar vento forte superior a 1 minuto a 66km/h!! Modernisses hahaha 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 17:48)

Pressão registada agora 992Hpa e a descer 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Dez 2016 às 18:06)

Por aqui as condições ainda se agravam mais ... O vento cada vez mais forte e a chuva cada vez mais intensa ... Um dia cinzento e bom para estar em casa ...


----------



## Hazores (1 Dez 2016 às 18:38)

Aqui chove intensamente, a ribeira aumenta o seu caudal, e às 17h35 já quase não existe luz natural (e a eléctrica já pisca... É Natal)...


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 18:51)

991Hpa, provavelmente ficará por aqui


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 19:44)

Afinal... 990Hpa deve estar próxima a inversão da tendência de descida, pois o vento já rodou a NW e os valores da temperatura e da humidade estão igualmente a aumentar.
Edit: Humidade a diminuir e não a aumentar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 19:50)

Apesar de aparecer ali uma trovoada, a probabilidade é remota... lá está os 990Hpa


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Dez 2016 às 20:05)

Bem ... por aqui está o que se chama um temporal desfeito ... Muita chuva e muito vento nesta última hora ... devemos estar neste momento no pico da depressão ... Apesar disto houve voos para a Terceira vindos de São Miguel vistos que tive um familiar que aterrou cá hoje ... Mas desde a tarde até agora as condições tem se vindo a deteriorar progressivamente  ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 20:18)

Já inverteu a tendência 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2016 às 21:55)

O evento principal está basicamente terminado. A chuva, salvo algumas exceções, não foi excessiva. 

O IPMA nacional não atualizou os avisos. Discordância entre os centros?

A pressão mínima nas estações do IPMA foi no Pico  990.9 hPa às 19h UTC (-1 nos Açores). Em tempo real deve ter sido ligeiramente diferente.

Bom evento para acabar com a pasmaceira.


----------



## lserpa (1 Dez 2016 às 21:59)

O acumulado é que deixou um bocadinho a desejar por Aqui. Ficou-se pelos 11.7mm em comparação com os 39mm previstos... lá vai lá...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (1 Dez 2016 às 23:36)

> No contexto das condições meteorológicas adversas previstas para as próximas horas, a Secretaria Regional de Educação (SRE) acompanha a evolução da situação e o seu eventual impacto nas comunidades educativas da Região Autónoma da Madeira.
> 
> 
> 
> Neste âmbito, deveremos seguir a informação atualizada, procedendo com prudência e de acordo com eventuais recomendações das autoridades.



Está previsto algo muito mau ?


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2016 às 00:39)

AJJ disse:


> Está previsto algo muito mau ?



Não são as medidas habituais? O IPMA é a entidade oficial. As previsões estão lá.

Atualizando a minha previsão...

- A helicidade desceu no GFS 18. A previsão de tornados tinha baixa probabilidade de ocorrência e vai continuar a ter devido à reduzida janela e às variações do modelo.

- Enfatizei as trovoadas pós-frontais na Madeira. O CAPE frontal é inferior mas a instabilidade é muita. Como tal, e como o IPMA refere, podem ocorrer trovoadas frontais.

---

Os Açores estão a experienciar o pós-frontal que tem algum CAPE mas ar seco. A sul há muitas células a borbulhar. Amanhã algumas delas podem afetar as ilhas.

Havia aviso amarelo para trovoada aquando da passagem da depressão. Népia delas


----------



## Manecas (2 Dez 2016 às 11:10)

Bom dia!
O que é bom termina rápido. Hoje voltamos de novo a um belo dia de sol e céu azul!
Ontem registei na minha estação os seguintes valores:
Rajada máxima - 64,8 Km/h (SE)
Acumulado de Precipitação - 28,7 mm (Rácio máximo - 5,1 mm/hr)
Pressão Mínima - 990,1 hPa
Temperatura Mínima - 13,4º

Bons seguimentos a todos!


----------



## Hawk (2 Dez 2016 às 11:16)

> Choveu bem na Madeira nas últimas horas. Os dados do IPMA são elucidativos:
> 
> Entre os 20 os 40 litros por m2 em 1h surgem o Pico do Areeiro (34.6) e o Chão do Areeiro (34.1)
> 
> ...



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/choveu-quase-35-litros-por-m2-numa-hora-no-pico-do-areeiro-CL519307#


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2016 às 13:10)

A linha de trovoadas a sul do G. Oriental irá afetar a Madeira no final do dia de hoje (a tal linha de instabilidade que tenho referido esporadicamente).

Sobre a Madeira, neste momento, o CAPE é elevado mas há muito ar seco. Isto tem prevenido a formação de trovoadas.

Tendo em conta o GFS 6z retiro a previsão dos tornados.


----------



## Wessel1985 (2 Dez 2016 às 14:43)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui à semelhança de outras ilhas do grupo central temos um dia com algumas nuvens bem cinzentas e boas abertas ... Com o cair da noite de ontem o tempo melhorou consideravelmente e hoje temos novamente um dia calmo e sem precipitação pelo menos até agora ...


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Dez 2016 às 14:44)

Boas pessoal.
Durante a manhã de hoje tivemos um belo espetáculo de raios em Machico, mas de curta de duração. Ainda deu para captar alguns através de minha meteocam. 
É um video muito curto. Aqui vai:


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2016 às 15:17)

Uma torre tímida:






Há atividade elétrica nas redondezas dos Açores.

Do tefigrama de há pouco do Funchal é possível retirar:

- LI  -5

- CAPE  1439

- AP  30 milímetros

- Ar muito seco acima dos 700 hPa.

O IPMA renovou o aviso laranja para chuva. O período corresponde à passagem do sistema frontal.


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2016 às 15:21)

Confirmo, acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2016 às 15:22)

Orion disse:


> Uma torre tímida:



Estou longe do Faial (como é óbvio) mas acho que essa torre faz parte da área convectiva a sudeste das Flores (ver no IPMA). Na NASA não é muito visível mas há cabeleiras


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2016 às 15:49)

Creio que essa torre poderia ser algo mais próximo e mais tímido...
Estou demasiado próxima para ter essa perceção, mas segue a foto das minhas redondezas.


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2016 às 15:52)

A torre ainda nao ultrapassou o centro da ilha, mas aparenta ser um "cúmulo congentus". 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2016 às 16:17)

Mesmo sendo congestus é maior do que eu esperava.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2016 às 16:47)

lserpa disse:


> Creio que essa torre poderia ser algo mais próximo e mais tímido...



Tens razão. Fui reconfirmar. Com a ajuda das imagens de má qualidade e bastante atrasadas (que falta faz o radar) lá identifiquei a nuvem. Muito pequena e quase impercetível:


















lserpa disse:


> Mesmo sendo congestus é maior do que eu esperava.



Com esse topo achatado duvido se é _congestus_. Falta saber a que altitude está o nível de equilíbrio. Como, novamente, não há radar só se pode escolher entre os outros produtos disponíveis...


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

Orion disse:


> Com esse topo achatado duvido se é _congestus_.



Pode haver cumulonimbus sem haver raios (que suspeito que seja o regime habitual cá do sítio). Nos Grs. Ocidental e Central não há assim tanta instabilidade. E se as correntes de ar forem fracas a produção de cristais de gelo também será fraquinha.

Falta mais soleira para empurrar o ar para cima


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2016 às 17:11)

Foi uma medida a "olhometro"  afinal era bem maior!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (2 Dez 2016 às 17:24)

Mais um exemplar


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2016 às 17:43)




----------



## Azathoth (2 Dez 2016 às 21:35)

Por enquanto por aqui no Funchal tudo calmo, nada de chuva. Entretanto durante o dia, esteve uma humidade bastante alta. Vidros e paredes molhadas no interior de casa a meio do dia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2016 às 22:08)

Chove intensamente no jogo do Benfica...
76'Chove intensamente nesta altura.

Upss... postei isto no tópico do litoral centro porque pensei que o jogo era em Lisboa... não ligo a futebol... Esta foi má!


----------



## Azathoth (2 Dez 2016 às 22:24)

Pois, agora a chuva veio a sério aqui no Funchal.


----------



## Hawk (2 Dez 2016 às 22:37)

Trovoada em direto do Funchal

http://www.madeira-web.com/camera/cam-live.html


----------



## Fada (2 Dez 2016 às 23:18)

Na Calheta já choveu bem, já trovejou e neste momento já está a acalmar com chuva mais fraca e sem trovoadas audíveis dentro de casa.


----------



## AJJ (3 Dez 2016 às 00:15)

Segundo algumas pessoas a ribeira são joão (?) já está perto de transbordar e ouvem o barulhos dos pedregulhos.


----------



## Hawk (3 Dez 2016 às 01:10)

Onde exatamente? Choveu mais de 50 mm no Arieiro nas últimas 2h, mas pelo menos na foz os caudais vão pujantes mas regularizados. Aliás, hoje colocaram uma rotativa e camiões na foz da Ribeira de São João de prevenção e não há qualquer atividade.


----------



## Hawk (3 Dez 2016 às 12:18)

Passado o temporal, o IPMA prevê nada mais nada menos do que máximas de 27 graus para o Funchal  e mínimas de 20 para a próxima 2a feira. Um breve visita de Agosto, deve durar 2 dias.


----------



## Hawk (3 Dez 2016 às 12:41)

> Ontem à noite, entre as 20 e as 24 horas, a quantidade de precipitação na estacão do Pico Areeiro voltou a atingir níveis de aviso vermelho – 61 litros por m2 em apenas 4 horas (vermelho a partir de 60mm/6h).
> 
> E durante 2 horas consecutivas a quantidade de chuva foi ‘laranja’ (27.6mm/23h e 26.1mm/24h).



http://www.dnoticias.pt/madeira/precipitacao-voltou-a-atingir-niveis-de-aviso-vermelho-GA525910


----------



## Windmill (3 Dez 2016 às 12:56)

Hawk disse:


> Passado o temporal, o IPMA prevê nada mais nada menos do que máximas de 27 graus para o Funchal  e mínimas de 20 para a próxima 2a feira. Um breve visita de Agosto, deve durar 2 dias.



27 graus em Dezembro??? 

Nunca tal vi isso! O clima está mesmo louco! 
Depois disso já acredito em tudo...


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

Nos próximos 3 dias os Açores vão ser afetados por uma massiva depressão no Atl. Noroeste. O arquipélago será afetado por mais uma pluma tropical.







Só uma pequena porção da frente terá HR muito elevada, sendo ela responsável, no GFS, pelos acumulados mais significativos.  Atrás da dianteira a HR é mais reduzida. A frente mover-se-á lentamente para oeste.

Tendo em conta a evolução dos parâmetros não acho muito útil fazer previsões longas neste evento especialmente para os Grs. Central e Oriental. Para o GC, o GFS indica um cisalhamento 0-6km às 0h do dia 6 perto dos 40 m/s (muito elevado), um CAPE a rondar os 650 e uma helicidade perto dos 220. Se isto continuar assim pode haver algumas condições favoráveis à ocorrência de tornados de fraca intensidade (ou o CAPE sobe ou cisalhamento tem que chegar perto dos 50/60 m/s). Neste caso há que esperar para ver porque há diversas instâncias onde pode ocorrer tempo severo. O elevado cisalhamento irá desfazer muita célula de fraca intensidade.

Por agora penso que podem ocorrer trovoadas amanhã no G. Ocidental mas o CAPE vai diminuindo ao longo do dia (fragilizando a convecção, sendo assim mais provável que o cisalhamento desfaça as células). O fluxo irá atravessar as ilhas movendo-se para norte/nordeste. Devido à efemeridade das condições considero 'possível' mas 'muito baixa' a probabilidade da ocorrência de tornados fracos no G. Ocidental.

---

Atualmente há alguns raios na frente. É possível discernir alguns topos convectivos.


----------



## Wessel1985 (3 Dez 2016 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde

Aqui por Angra temos tido um dia com céu nublado e com alguns aguaceiros de fraca intensidade ... Tudo normal para a época do ano em que estamos ...


----------



## Windmill (3 Dez 2016 às 18:59)

Alguém por favor sabe como vai estar o tempo no Grupo Oriental dia 6 Dezembro? (3 feira)
Vou me deslocar a São Miguel nesse dia por motivos de saúde, e gostaria de saber como vai estar o tempo na maior cidade açoriana nesse dia. Só espero que esteja minimamente razoável para vôos.
Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2016 às 22:20)

Windmill disse:


> Alguém por favor sabe como vai estar o tempo no Grupo Oriental dia 6 Dezembro? (3 feira)
> Vou me deslocar a São Miguel nesse dia por motivos de saúde, e gostaria de saber como vai estar o tempo na maior cidade açoriana nesse dia. Só espero que esteja minimamente razoável para vôos.
> Obrigado!



A previsão já está disponível no IPMA.

O que posso acrescentar é que a parte mais ativa da frente, em teoria, passará no final do dia 5/madrugada do dia 6. Mas a frente pode mover-se mais lentamente, ficando os voos potencialmente condicionados na 3ª.


----------



## lserpa (3 Dez 2016 às 22:22)

Dia 16/17 !!??


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (3 Dez 2016 às 22:27)

lserpa disse:


> Dia 16/17 !!??
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Corrigido


----------



## lserpa (3 Dez 2016 às 22:27)

Orion disse:


> Corrigido






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Fada (4 Dez 2016 às 14:31)

Na Calheta, o tempo não sabe o que quer. Ora chove, ora faz sol... ora fica simplesmente tapado.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2016 às 16:35)

Orion disse:


> Só uma pequena porção da frente terá HR muito elevada, sendo ela responsável, no GFS, pelos acumulados mais significativos. Atrás da dianteira a HR é mais reduzida. A frente mover-se-á lentamente para este.



Corrigido este pormenor, o GFS 12 de hoje traz algumas alterações importantes. Continua a ser prevista muita chuva para o G. Central e especialmente para o G. Oriental. Parece que a frente ficará mais lenta, podendo demorar +-18 horas para que a mesma passe no GO. A chuva estratiforme e orográfica deverão ter destaque. Parece ser chuva para derrocadas e enchentes relâmpago.

Em geral, o cisalhamento diminuiu. No pós-frontal algumas linhas de instabilidade poderão surgir. Nota para o potente _jet streak_ pós-frontal.

Em termos de previsões, mantenho a mesma para o G. Ocidental. Haverá condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de trovoadas e uma pequena possibilidade da ocorrência de tornados de fraca intensidade. O risco é (muito) inferior no G. Central devido ao CAPE mais baixo e o cisalhamento superior.

A passagem da frente trará quase sempre condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas. Não é de todo certa o seu surgimento porque não há muita instabilidade (CAPE e LI) e o cisalhamento estará moderado a elevado (aplica-se especialmente aos Grs. Central e Oriental). O CAPE e o LI diminuem ao longo tempo - reduzindo o potencial convectivo - até este ser diminuto ou quase irrelevante no G. Oriental.

Quando ao pós-frontal, já não acho que haja condições favoráveis à ocorrência de fenómenos severos. Vou 'esticar' a previsão e escrever que pode haver condições favoráveis à ocorrência de alguns raios. Honestamente duvido. Só as células mais fortes conseguirão resistir ao tremendo cisalhamento. O pós-frontal deverá trazer, em geral, aguaceiros fracos a moderados.

O cisalhamento mais forte modelado pelo GFS aproxima-se dos 40 m/s. Como já escrevi, se superasse os 50 m/s até podia fazer alguma referência. O jet pode trazer alguma surpresa mas só escrevo o que o modelo me mostra


----------



## Paul Pacheco (4 Dez 2016 às 16:46)

o IPMA já emitiu alertas para os 3 grupos para hoje e amanhã

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPanpqUVRfUVA4VmtRc0owQ3dDVC1pOVFxNDV3/view


----------



## Manecas (5 Dez 2016 às 00:24)

Boas! Muito vento por São Jorge. Foi de repente.
Registo rajadas nos 50 km/h. Pressão atmosférica de 999 hPa.
Acho que vamos ter uma noite animada.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Dez 2016 às 11:05)

Bom Dia a todos ...

O dia por aqui amanheceu com muita chuva e algum vento ... 

A verdade é que as chuvadas de outro dia parecem ter sido um mero ensaio geral para hoje ...

Muita chuva desde pelo menos as 08:00 ( não tenho ideia de como esteve a noite pois não estava acordado ). A caminho do trabalho pude já ver alguns ramos e vegetação pelos caminhos trazidos pela chuva e pelo vento ...

Ainda não tenho noção de enchentes mas a probabilidade de elas acontecerem em algumas zonas sensíveis é real ... Postarei aqui novidades em relação a essas situações ...

De resto parece que estamos no Reino Unido ... Céu completamente nublado e dia muito escuro ... Tempo invernal ...

EDIT (10:23) - Tenho indicação que os voos inter-ilhas estão a sofrer atrasos e possíveis cancelamentos ... O voo Lajes-Horta está atrasado pelo menos 2 horas ... 

Deixo aqui uma foto do dia de hoje tirada na Ilha do Corvo ...

Autora: Kathy Rita


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

Orion disse:


> A previsão já está disponível no IPMA.
> 
> O que posso acrescentar é que a parte mais ativa da frente, em teoria, passará no final do dia 5/madrugada do dia 6. Mas a frente pode mover-se mais lentamente, ficando os voos potencialmente condicionados na 3ª.


Mas o caso vai ser assim tão grave pelo grupo Oriental?
Esta noite choveu e ventou na Graciosa, mas não foi nada que já náo estivéssemos por aqui habituados. 
O pior  será na madrugada de 3 feira ou na manhã do mesmo dia? Será que pelas 2 h da tarde o pior já terá passado?


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 11:12)

Os avisos Quanto à precipitação foram elevados para laranja.
@Windmill este evento ainda nem vai a meio... apenas é uma aberta.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 12:32)

Sim, mas em quais dos 3 grupos se prevê que seja mais grave? Ainda hoje aqui pelo meu trabalho disseram que as ilhas que podem ser mais castigadas é São Miguel e Terceira.
É assim, por aqui choveu bem, mas agora estamos com uma trégua, e parece que já choveu o q tinha achover, embora o ceú continue bastante carregado.
Também tenho informação que o vôo lajes horta foi adiado, tal como o Wessel indicou acima.
Só espero que amanhã as ligações Graciosa/São Miguel, ou Graciosa/Terceira estejam restabelecidas, e que os céus desabem tudo o que tiverem para desabar hoje, mas tenho o feeling que o meu vôo vai ser cancelado.  As previsões de chuva para São Miguel e Santa Maria parecem medonhas. Alguém já viu? Disseram me no Meteo Regional Açores que se espera um dilúvio de água para São Miguel. Não sei até que ponto isto seja verdade.


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 12:35)

Forte pancada de água cai agora por Santa Cruz


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 12:36)

Windmill disse:


> Sim, mas em quais dos 3 grupos se prevê que seja mais grave? Ainda hoje aqui pelo meu trabalho disseram que as ilhas que podem ser mais castigadas é São Miguel e Terceira.


 será o grupo oriental o mais afetado. Terceira deverá ficar fora desse leque.
Será na próxima madrugada, isto segundo o GFS.
O mais forte em termos de precipitação já terá passado pela graciosa, o que não quer dizer que não haja algum período de chuva forte e acompanhada de trovoada. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 12:40)

Windmill disse:


> Forte pancada de água cai agora por Santa Cruz


Tal como eu acabei de escrever...  entretanto o voo terceira/Horta deverá ser reposto em breve.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (5 Dez 2016 às 12:44)

Bom dia!
Por cá temos chuva desde a madrugada. Durante a noite tivemos muito vento, mas agora está calmo.
Sigo com vento SSW, na ordem dos 16 km/h, rajadas a 33 km/h.
Precipitação com um rácio de 2,03 mm/hr e um acumulado de 16,51 mm.
Pressão atmosférica de 999 hPa.
Humidade nos 99%.
Ainda não amanheceu por estes lados, um denso e escuro nevoeiro não deixa a luz entrar.


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 12:56)

lserpa disse:


> Tal como eu acabei de escrever...  entretanto o voo terceira/Horta deverá ser reposto em breve.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Obrigado, aguardemos por melhoras


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Boas ... Aqui pela Terceira pelo menos na zona onde estou ( Zona da Conceição - Angra do Heroísmo ) não há sinal de melhoria no estado do tempo ... A verdade é que continua a cair muita chuva mesmo há um período considerável de tempo ...


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 13:46)

Tive agora mesmo informação que a próxima 5 feira pode trazer ventos acima dos 100 k/h aos 3 grupos. 
Alguém confirma isso?
Já vi que essa semana tá lixada para viajar entre ilhas nos Açores.


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 14:16)

Windmill disse:


> Tive agora mesmo informação que a próxima 5 feira pode trazer ventos acima dos 100 k/h aos 3 grupos.
> Alguém confirma isso?
> Já vi que essa semana tá lixada para viajar entre ilhas nos Açores.


Ha a probabilidade de levar-mos com uma depressão, a qual terá mais incidência no grupo ocidental, o vento sustentado nesse grupo poderá ser de 90km/h, com rajadas superiores. Nos restantes grupos o vento sustentado será tendencialmente inferior, entre os 70 e os 80km/h. 
De qualquer modo, e embora os principais modelos estejam de acordo, não me vou pronunciar nem especular para já, pois, é um evento a +63 horas, o qual ainda nem sequer se formou, daí a incerteza... este ano os modelos tem falhado terrivelmente mesmo a curto termo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 14:22)

Pelo WRF as rajadas podem rondar entre os 110 e os 120km/h.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Dez 2016 às 14:38)

Sigo com chuva fraca, mas chove continuamente desde madrugada, com alguns picos de intensidade como o @Wessel1985 relatou.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 15:01)

Resumo...

- Há trovoadas frontais a sul dos Açores;

- Há trovoadas pós-frontais dispersas;

- O ECM tem variado consoante as saídas. A das 00z de hoje mete uma ciclogénese explosiva ligeiramente a norte do G. Ocidental. A das 12z de ontem, salvo erro, metia a mesma a sul. A este ritmo há escolas que vão fechar 



Windmill disse:


> Só espero que amanhã as ligações Graciosa/São Miguel, ou Graciosa/Terceira estejam restabelecidas, e que os céus desabem tudo o que tiverem para desabar hoje, mas tenho o feeling que o meu vôo vai ser cancelado.



A que horas é o voo? Compara com o prazo dos avisos. Há vento, chuva e, como vejo pelas outras ilhas, nevoeiro. A parte mais ativa da frente continua a ser modelada da mesma forma. De manhã já passou:







O pior agravamento esteve sempre previsto para o G. Oriental. A saída das 6z do GFS é particularmente má mas a das 12z deve trazer um cenário mais realista.

Quanto à outra depressão, o campo de ventos até que é bastante grande. Ainda falta tempo. Ver-se-á.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Dez 2016 às 15:10)

A run 12z costuma sair a que horas?

EDIT: Aqui no MeteoPT


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 15:35)

AzoresPower disse:


> A run 12z costuma sair a que horas?
> 
> EDIT: Aqui no MeteoPT



Em todo o lado saem à mesma hora. Depois há portais mais lentos do que outros a tratar dos dados.

No caso do GFS, a saída geralmente começa a ficar disponível 3h/3:30h depois da hora da saída (que é sempre em UTC).

00z  3:30 UTC

06z  9:30 UTC

...

Neste momento os Açores estão no UTC-1. Por outras palavras, a saída do GFS das 12z está a ser disponibilizada neste preciso momento.


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Dez 2016 às 15:46)

ATUALIZAÇÃO 14:30
Comunicado do Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil

Prevendo-se a continuação do agravamento do estado do tempo devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, associada à ocorrência de precipitação forte, bem como de vento do quadrante sudoeste e trovoada, a ilha Terceira encontra-se sob Aviso Laranja até às 21:00 de 5.12.2016.

#ProteçãoCivilMunicipal

AVISO METEOROLÓGICO

*Aviso Meteorológico 116/2016*

05, Dezembro de 2016 às 13:39

Na sequência do aviso , emitido pelo Instituto Português do Mar e Atmosfera que aqui se reproduz,

Na sequência do comunicado anterior, prolongam-se o avisos, sendo que, as condições para o aviso de precipitação para o G. Central incidirão especialmente na ilha Terceira. Assim emite-se:


*** PARA O GRUPO ORIENTAL ***


--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:
PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 03UTC de 2016-12-06 e as 09UTC de 06-12-2016


--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 20UTC de 2016-12-05 e as 03UTC de 06-12-2016

TROVOADA
No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-12-06 e as 09UTC de 06-12-2016

VENTO relativo a Rajada Máxima
No período entre as 00UTC de 2016-12-06 e as 12UTC de 06-12-2016
Direção de SUL/SUDOESTE.




*** PARA O GRUPO CENTRAL ***


--- Aviso LARANJA referente a:

PRECIPITAÇÃO
No período entre as 15UTC de 2016-12-05 e as 21UTC de 05-12-2016



--- Aviso AMARELO referente a:

TROVOADA
No período entre as 15UTC de 2016-12-05 e as 12UTC de 06-12-2016


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 15:55)

Orion disse:


> Resumo...
> 
> - Há trovoadas frontais a sul dos Açores;
> 
> ...


O vôo sai da Graciosa ás 12h 25 de amanhã, com breve paragem na Terceira, para depois chegar a Ponta Delgada pelas 14h.
Não sei até que ponto poderá estar a chover "cães e gatos"  em São Miguel  nessa altura.
Tou tramado!
Isto sem falar que tenho vôo de regresso na 5 f. Mas ao que tudo indica, o mais certo é ficar retido aí em São Miguel.
Menos mal, ao menos já deve dar para lavar as "vistas" do Natal aí pela capital


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 16:03)

Windmill disse:


> O vo sai da Graciosa ás 12h 25 de amanhã, com breve paragem na Terceira, para depois chegar a Ponta Delgada pelas 14h.
> Não sei até que ponto poderá estar a chover "cães e gatos" em São Miguel nessa altura.
> Tou tramado!
> Isto sem falar que tenho vôo de regresso na 5 f. Mas ao que tudo indica, o mais certo é ficar retido aí em São Miguel.



Para S. Miguel, em teoria, não deve haver problema.

Quanto a 5ª é possível que fiques retido. Mas ainda é cedo. Tanto pode estar bom de manhã como ser temporal o dia todo.






Se este cenário for final não terás problema. Mas, e como escrevi, ainda é cedo.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Dez 2016 às 16:17)

Festa no grupo Oriental para esta noite... pelos valores é um aviso laranja-_escuro..._


----------



## Windmill (5 Dez 2016 às 16:24)

Obrigado Orion. Vou aguardar por melhores notícias


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 17:03)

Windmill disse:


> Obrigado Orion. Vou aguardar por melhores notícias



Suponho que a partida já esteja marcada.

Quanto à chegada, amanhã já deve haver um maior grau de certeza.



AzoresPower disse:


> Festa no grupo Oriental para esta noite... pelos valores é um aviso laranja-_escuro..._








'Festa' é um termo relativo. É chuva potencialmente desastrosa para os mais vulneráveis.

Como escrevi anteriormente, há que ter cuidado com os acumulados orográficos e com a possibilidade de derrocadas/enchentes relâmpago.


----------



## AzoresPower (5 Dez 2016 às 17:30)

"Festa" foi uma palavra muito mal escolhida... vai ser uma madrugada muito agitada, assim fica melhor.

Espero que não haja danos, embora o modelado seja muito intenso...


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 18:44)

A mancha nebulosa mais densa aproxima-se das ilhas. Sem radar, só se pode especular.

Aos poucos o vento aumenta em PDL. Não há raios frontais*.

*Novo produto de satélite:








> The CI (Convection Initiation) product has been developed by Meteo-France in the framework of the EUMETSAT SAF in support to Nowcasting. Using mainly geostationnary satellite data, it provides the probability for a cloudy pixel to become a thunderstorm in a given following period range. The product aims to catch the first steps of initiation of convection, when the first convective signs occur after the formation of clouds, or when those signs appear revealing a modification of environmental conditions.
> 
> Probability of the formation of a thunderstorm depends on evolution of local condition and on advection of clouds. For this second point, CI is unfortunately too scarce for a full object-approach that allows a good following of meteorological systems. CI is a pixel product



Supostamente a previsão é para os 30 mins seguintes. Não deve ser uma ferramenta por aí fora mas não se pode ser pobre e mal agradecido


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (5 Dez 2016 às 20:58)

Cerca de 100 mm para PDL nas próximas horas segundo o GFS...é algo que mete respeito!
E se repararem nas previsões de vento para as Flores, para dia 15, são absolutamente incríveis: em Santa Cruz, ventos medios previstos de 108 km/H e nas Lages, de 126 km/H. Vento aos 850 hpa de 150 km/H.
Os próximos 10 dias serão algo imprevisíveis e poderão marcar o secante outono 2016.
Espero que não haja grandes danos materiais ou humanos e que na mesma dê para fazer registos incríveis.
Vou acompanhando diariamente daqui de Lisboa 
 Bons registos


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2016 às 23:28)

Até agora nada de especial em PDL. Que falta faz o radar 

O AROME rebenta a escala:






Até agora nas estações que vi não há peva de agressividade. O ambiente vai ter piorar imenso.

Há pouco passou por Sta. Maria uma massa nebulosa com cores ameaçadores no satélite. Estou para ver o que vai deixar lá 

Este evento ainda vai ser uma mega falha dos modelos


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 23:39)

Por exemplo, aqui pela Horta o ECM previa um disparate de precipitação, podem fazer a comparação através da imagem da minha estação...


----------



## lserpa (5 Dez 2016 às 23:56)

Por exemplo, a minha outra estação que também fica na Horta, o acumulado foi ligeiramente superior.


----------



## Manecas (6 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

Bom dia!
Aqui pelo Topo (São Jorge), manhã escura com chuva por vezes forte (aguaceiros de curta duração mas muito fortes).
Há pouco ouvi dois trovões, é o Inverno a chegar 
Pouco vento ou quase nenhum.
Esqueci-me o site onde posso ver a trovoada. Alguém me pode dizer?
Cumprimentos


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (6 Dez 2016 às 13:21)

Ainda bem que o diluvio previsto para Sao Miguel nao se verificou..mas era valioso repensar as previsoes colocando a probabilidade associada ao facto de serem ilhas e nao um continente. E que aqui acertam muito mais, nao por serem melhores mas porque o espaco e tao grande que descarrega nalgum lado  nota para dia 7 nas Flores: vento medio de 96km/h. Arrepia.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 14:18)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> mas era valioso repensar as previsoes colocando a probabilidade associada ao facto de serem ilhas e nao um continente



Há coisa de 3 dias estava previsto muita chuva para o Algarve e também não choveu. Os modelos falham e desta vez falharam em manada.

O evento era de chuva estratiforme. A única coisa que poderia ser diferente seriam os acumulados orográficos, coisa que os modelos macro (GFS e outros) nem incluem.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 14:24)

Orion disse:


> Este evento ainda vai ser uma mega falha dos modelos



Que grande _fail 
_
No dia de hoje (e não ontem)...

Em Sta. Maria nenhum acumulado registado ultrapassou os 50 mms.

Em S. Miguel houveram bons acumulados como seria de esperar mas só em 4 estações se superou os 50 milímetros (Monte Escuro, Espigão da Ponte, Capelas e Algarvia). Mais algumas estações chegaram lá perto.

Excluindo os efeitos orográficos de S. Miguel, o gerador de probabilidades do GFS 12z de ontem nem estava muito errado. A probabilidade de chuva superior a 50 milímetros (12h de ontem até às 12h de hoje) era muito mais limitada do que os outputs operacionais catastrofistas indicavam:


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 17:00)

Bom, vou deixar as minhas considerações acerca do próximo evento, sendo que o IPMA já emitiu avisos...

- A ciclogénese será intensa mas não será explosiva;

- Especulo que a depressão terá um aspeto muito semelhante a este...






... na medida em que o sistema frontal - em altitude - terá muito mais definição que o núcleo visualmente desorganizado (especialmente na altura de maior intensidade);

- Para os Grs. Central e especialmente o Oriental o sistema frontal associado à frente será moderado a forte. A humidade em altitude não é muito extensa o que fará com que a chuva mais intensa seja relativamente breve. Haverá condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas;

- Antes da ocorrência da ciclogénese principal, o estado do tempo no G. Ocidental será condicionado por outra pequena ciclogénese (logo de madrugada/manhã de amanhã). A convecção deverá ser dispersa, sendo muito reduzida a probabilidade da ocorrência de trovoadas. A chuva deverá ser tendencialmente fraca a moderada. Poderão ocorrer algumas destas condições no GC. Já no Oriental, o ar seco em altitude deverá impedir tudo o que seja significativo;

- Como mostrei na imagem da depressão, a distribuição da HR será altamente desigual. A chuva mais intensa estará localizada perto do vórtice. Há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada (especialmente no sistema frontal). A helicidade será brutal mas não acho que haja CAPE suficiente para alertar para tempo severo;

- A depressão (fechada) irá cavar rapidamente amanhã. Mas o - ainda - cavado/depressão aberta já está em andamento:











Com o GOES-R as imagens serão - espero eu - a cores. Mas é preciso esperar. Ainda na espera, 2016 está quase a acabar e a rede hidrometeorológica está muito longe de estar acabada.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 17:15)

Manecas disse:


> Esqueci-me o site onde posso ver a trovoada. Alguém me pode dizer?



Spotazores?



Manecas disse:


> Aqui pelo Topo (São Jorge), manhã escura com chuva por vezes forte (aguaceiros de curta duração mas muito fortes).
> Há pouco ouvi dois trovões, é o Inverno a chegar



O tefigrama de hoje nas Lajes indicava -1.63 de LI e 447 de CAPE. Algumas inversões e ar muito seco em altitude. Ainda assim apareceu uma linha de instabilidade que varreu especialmente as ilhas do triângulo.


----------



## Manecas (6 Dez 2016 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


> Spotazores?
> 
> 
> 
> O tefigrama de hoje nas Lajes indicava -1.63 de LI e 447 de CAPE. Algumas inversões e ar muito seco em altitude. Ainda assim apareceu uma linha de instabilidade que varreu especialmente as ilhas do triângulo.



Esta é a imagem de satélite da hora em que foram ouvidos alguns trovões por estes lados.
Coloquei a seta onde aparece a célula, não mostra as ilhas, mas na imagem original do satélite, a célula está mesmo a passar por cima aqui do Topo.





O site que falo, sei que começa por "W" qualquer coisa. Sei que conseguimos ver vários tipos de camada, inclusive, trovoada. Mas não me lembro do site 

Esta tarde tivemos uma tarde de boas abertas e muito sol. Só agora ao final da tarde é que o vento voltou. Entretanto a minha estação deixou de comunicar, quando chegar a casa tenho de ver o que se passou.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 18:25)

O GFS e o ECM 12z concordam na posição da depressão. Contudo às 13h UTC de amanhã (a sudoeste do G. Ocidental)...

GFS  991 hPa

ECM  980 hPa

... e às 12h do dia 8 (a depressão já está a norte do arquipélago)...

GFS  974 hPa

ECM  969 hPa

Por outras palavras, vai ser até à última para se ter uma perspetiva coerente.

A minha previsão baseia-se no modelo (GFS) em que a depressão chega ao arquipélago mais fraca e vai cavando (quase explosivamente) ao longo do tempo e por cima das ilhas. Já o ECM e o IPMA fazem a previsão com a depressão já bastante forte aquando da chegada às ilhas e o cavamento sobre as mesmas será inferior. Como não há acesso público ao ECM não posso fazer uma comparação entre os 2 modelos. Não obstante as diferenças, a minha previsão deverá ser abrangente o suficiente para ultrapassar boa parte das diferenças. O ECM é o melhor. Mas isso não quer dizer que acerta sempre.

O UKMET dá à depressão 982 hPa às 12 UTC de amanhã. O GEM e o ICON dão 990 hPa.  Às 13h (suponho que UTC) o Hirlam dá 983 hPa. Está tudo aos papéis.



Manecas disse:


> Coloquei a seta onde aparece a célula, não mostra as ilhas, mas na imagem original do satélite, a célula está mesmo a passar por cima aqui do Topo.



Sim, também vi aí.



Manecas disse:


> O site que falo, sei que começa por "W" qualquer coisa. Sei que conseguimos ver vários tipos de camada, inclusive, trovoada. Mas não me lembro do site



http://wdtinc.com/imap-weather/?


----------



## Wessel1985 (6 Dez 2016 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o tempo melhorou consideravelmente durante o dia de hoje ... A partir da noite de ontem já se verificou uma melhoria no estado do tempo ... Hoje tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos mas nada comparável a ontem ... Dias com boas regas para alimentar os campos e para acalmar os agricultores sedentos de chuva ...


----------



## Manecas (6 Dez 2016 às 18:47)

http://wdtinc.com/imap-weather/?[/QUOTE]

Isto mesmo!!  Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 20:40)

Para terminar a minha intervenção em relação à depressão, deixo as probabilidades do GFS12z.

Pelo modelo probabilístico, acumulados superiores a 50 milímetros não são realistas (<5% de probabilidade). Como tal deixo a probabilidade dos acumulados acima dos 25 mms em 24h...

Entre as 12z de hoje e as 12z de amanhã:






Entre as 12z de amanhã e as 12z de Quinta-feira:






E agora para os ventos... probabilidade de que o vento a 10 metros (assumo que seja o médio) exceda os 40 nós  >74 km/h no dia 7...

Entre as 12h e as 18h:






Entre as 18h e as 24h:






Relembro as diferenças entre os modelos. Para todos os devidos efeitos as previsões oficiais e a saída operacional do GFS* têm prioridade sobre este tipo de produtos que é quase lúdico.

*O modelo determinístico dá muita chuva no próximo dia e meio:






Deixei as imagens em XXL para melhor visualização (e agora não posso cortar GIF's)


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2016 às 23:24)

Orion disse:


> - Antes da ocorrência da ciclogénese principal, o estado do tempo no G. Ocidental será condicionado por outra pequena ciclogénese (logo de madrugada/manhã de amanhã). A convecção deverá ser dispersa, sendo muito reduzida a probabilidade da ocorrência de trovoadas. A chuva deverá ser tendencialmente fraca a moderada. Poderão ocorrer algumas destas condições no GC. Já no Oriental, o ar seco em altitude deverá impedir tudo o que seja significativo;



Há pouco fez raios a oeste das Flores e há raios a sul do G. Ocidental. Há pouco passou uma célula mais desenvolvida perto das Flores.

A ocorrência de trovoadas talvez tenha por mim sido subestimada. É o que dá as depressões - mesmo pequenas - em cavamento 

---

Previsão para hoje:

https://pt-pt.facebook.com/dra.ipma.pt/posts/1448839985140995


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 05:57)

Bom dia! Por estes lados começa a chegar a animação deste evento.
Depois de uma noite fantástica, ceu estrelado, óptima noite de luar, eis que gudo se transforma.
Vento começou a soprar com rajadas na ordem dos 40 km/hr, acompanhado de chuva e trovoada.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto deste dia que ainda agora começou.
Bons acompanhamentos a todos.


----------



## Tyna (7 Dez 2016 às 10:43)

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) elevou hoje para vermelho o aviso para as ilhas das Flores e do Corvo, nos Açores, devido à previsão de rajadas de vento até aos 150 quilómetros/hora.
Segundo o IPMA, o aviso vermelho para vento para aquelas ilhas, do grupo ocidental do arquipélago, vigora entre as 20:00 de hoje (mais uma hora em Lisboa) e as 05:00 de quinta-feira.

Este aviso é antecedido para as Flores e Corvo por um aviso laranja para vento a partir das 11:00 e outro igual para a agitação marítima a partir das 17:00, prolongando-se até à próxima madrugada.

Nestas duas ilhas, devido ao agravamento do estado do tempo, as escolas vão estar encerradas hoje, informou a Secretaria Regional da Educação e Cultura.

Para o grupo central — ilhas do Pico, Terceira, São Jorge, Faial e Graciosa –, o IPMA mantém igualmente um aviso laranja entre as 17:00 de hoje e as 05:00 de quinta-feira devido ao vento, com rajadas que podem atingir os 130 kms/hora.

O IPMA emitiu, também, avisos amarelos devido à previsão de chuva, trovoada, agitação marítima e vento, para os grupos ocidental, central e oriental, este último constituído pelas ilhas de São Miguel e Santa Maria.

Estes avisos começam a vigorar à 11:00, prolongando-se por um período até 24 horas.

O aviso laranja é o segundo mais grave de uma escala de quatro e indica situação meteorológica de risco moderado a elevado. Já o aviso amarelo, o terceiro mais grave, indica situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

Entretanto, a Autoridade Marítima nos Açores anunciou que é previsível um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, explicando que este será notado “pela ocorrência de vento forte, chuva intensa e aumento da ondulação”, que pode atingir “mais de seis metros de altura”.

“Recomenda-se, por isso, à comunidade marítima o reforço das amarrações e vigilância das embarcações, sobretudo nas zonas viradas a sul e, por isso, mais expostas à forte ondulação que se prevê”, adiantam comunicados emitidos pelas capitanias, que aconselham a população a evitar “os passeios junto à linha de água, em particular os molhes, piscinas naturais e zonas balneares”.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 13:55)

Por cá de manhã cedo, passou um aguaceiro forte e ouviram-se igualmente um par de trovões. Desde então e tal como previsto o vento acalmou, entretanto volta a soprar de quadrante sul moderado. Por cá a chuva deverá chegar apenas ao princípio da noite segundo o ECM, o qual também não diverge muito do GFS. 
Os campos de vento previstos  pelos dois modelos é que não se cosem muito bem e a posição da depressão e respectiva pressão... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

Que pérola  pelo arome o Corvo chegaria aos quase 200km/h


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 14:27)

lserpa disse:


> Que pérola  pelo arome o Corvo chegaria aos quase 200km/h



@lserpa deduzo que o branco que surge no topo, deverá ser velocidade fora da escala... 

Um conselho para os corvinos: umas pedras nos bolsos...


----------



## lcs (7 Dez 2016 às 15:01)

Na ilha das Flores, nas Lajes das Flores já se começa a sentir algum vento, mais ainda longe das velocidades acima referidas, está muito nublando, mas ainda não chove!!


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 15:03)

lcs disse:


> Na ilha das Flores, nas Lajes das Flores já se começa a sentir algum vento, mais ainda longe das velocidades acima referidas, está muito nublando, mas ainda não chove!!


Pelo SpotAzores está a chover no aeroporto!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 15:19)

O ECM 00z e o GFS 6z persistem em manter diferenças assinaláveis. O ECM modela descaradamente uma ciclogénese explosiva, sendo que logo às 01h a depressão terá 970 hPa. Já o GFS indica que logo às 00h a depressão terá 984 hPa. É muita diferença. Não admira os 150 km/h modelados pelo IPMA. Há que ver a pressão atmosférica no G. Ocidental para tentar inferir o modelo mais correto.



Orion disse:


> - Especulo que a depressão terá um aspeto muito semelhante a este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ciclone Shapiro-Keyser, em que a frente fria move-se perpendicularmente à frente quente está a tomar forma. O sistema frontal em altitude é muito estreito mas mesmo assim podem surgir células convectivas:








Orion disse:


> - A depressão (fechada) irá cavar rapidamente amanhã. Mas o - ainda - cavado/depressão aberta já está em andamento:



Houve mais atividade elétrica de madrugada do que esperava. E já é possível ver a rápida ciclogénse:






O tempo de previsões acabou. Agora é ver o que acontece 



lcs disse:


> Na ilha das Flores, nas Lajes das Flores já se começa a sentir algum vento, mais ainda longe das velocidades acima referidas, está muito nublando, mas ainda não chove!!



Hehe. Finalmente malta das ilhas mais ocidentais


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 15:28)

Há pouco, na sua análise de superfície, a NOAA dava 982 hPa. Há atividade elétrica no núcleo (especialmente no flanco norte da depressão) e na frente fria.


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 16:24)

Boas tardes!
Por estas bandas, depois de um dia "normal" de Inverno, começamos a sentir o aumento do vento. No espaço de 1 hora, duplicou a intensidade das rajadas, registei um rajada de 38,1 Km/h ás 14h11, e ás 15h11 registei uma de 68,4 Km/h.
De resto, tudo normal, algumas nuvens baixas (vê-se neblinas nos picos mais altos), algum frio (16,6º), humidade a rondar os 90%, vento SE e uma pressão atmosférica de 1001,92 hPa.
Vamos ver como se porta a minha estação durante o final de tarde/noite de hoje.
Bons acompanhamentos a todos!


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2016 às 16:39)

Muito Boa Tarde a todos ...

Aqui pela Terceira temos tido tréguas no que à precipitação diz respeito ... Tivemos alguma chuva na madrugada mas desde que o dia amanheceu tem estado tudo bem calmo por aqui ... Céu nublado com boas abertas e uma ligeira brisa mas ainda nada de muito assinalável ... Aguardemos as próximas horas e o que poderá acontecer nesse período ... 

Queria dar as boas vindas ao fórum ao @lcs e que continue a nos dar novidades acerca do Grupo Ocidental ...  Já fazia falta um membro deste grupo de ilhas ... Um abraço e bons acompanhamentos ...


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 17:20)

Bom, a malta da Eumetsat dava, às 12h UTC, uma pressão central de 979 hPa à depressão:






Na sua última atualização, a estação das Flores tinha uma pressão atmosférica de +-989 hPa.

Os modelos do IPMA para as ilhas são, na sua maioria, uma trampa deprimente. Nem a pressão atmosférica do ECM é claramente visível:






Como se trabalha com o que se tem, e começando na isóbara 1006, parece que há 7 isóbaras até ao núcleo depressionário (na carta imediatamente a seguir são 8 incluindo a que está escondida no 'B'). Como cada isóbara representa uma diminuição da PA de 4 hPa fica-se com mais ou menos 978 hPa (1006-28). Por outras palavras, o ECM sugere que o pior do cavamento já passou mas que a depressão continuará a cavar ligeiramente enquanto atravessar as ilhas.

O ECM diz respeito às 18h UTC (17h locais). No mesmo período, o GFS 12z indica que a pressão central chegará aos 987 hPa. Mesmo que o ECM esteja correto, não é certo que a pressão no G. Ocidental chegue aos 978 hPa devido à distância entre as ilhas e o núcleo. Mas como os 2 modelos têm uma visão bastante diferente, deverá ser relativamente fácil considerar quem acertou ou falhou. O ECM será o 'vencedor' se a PA cair abaixo dos 985 hPa nas ilhas (até ao final da noite para incluir eventuais desvios no trajeto da depressão). Claro que isto é a minha perspetiva.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 18:04)

Um instantâneo de cá


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 18:09)

O ECM 12z é completamente diferente do ECM 00z. Acompanha o GFS e diz que a ciclogénese (que não é explosiva - 987 hPa às 12 de hoje  968 hPa às 12h de amanhã) ocorrerá/continuará por cima das ilhas.











Até os melhores fazem bronca. O ECM mostrou-o 

Rajadas de 150? Vai ser difícil  Escrito isto, a PA em Sta. Cruz está quase nos 985 hPa. Agora o conflito já é menor nos modelos... e o GFS é o _winner_ parcial devido à sua consistência (não obstante persistirem diferenças nas PA's modeladas  o ECM continua com um cavamento superior).


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

Estação do aeroporto das Flores no WU com rajada máxima de 97 km/h...


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 18:21)

Deixo aqui também o meu instantâneo


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Estações no Wunderground:

Flores (aeroporto): Max wind speed 61 km/h, max gust 97 km/h
São Jorge (Topo) : wind speed 42.5 km/h, gusts 71 km/h
Terceira (AH): wind speed 35 km/h. 40 km/h gusts. Na estação do aeroporto da Praia da Vitória rajadas de 56 km/h.


----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2016 às 18:41)

Boa tarde, pela costa oeste da ilha terceira o vento já se faz sentir, soprando de SE por enquanto. Sem precipitação. O mar já está a colocar respeito.
Penso que a ondulação associado ao vento poderá assustar junto à costa


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 18:45)

Ui!! Tou a começar a "gostar". Ultima rajada medida na minha estação: 82 Km/h


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 18:45)

Pressão atmosférica de 987.9 hPa nas Flores.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 18:50)

Já tenho um pico nos 70km/h... e até estou num sítio abrigado!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 18:53)

A velocidade média aqui na minha zona já não baixa dos 40km/h 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 18:55)

73.1km/h 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 18:57)

Está a ficar engraçado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 19:00)

Esta depressão ainda vai fazer um trajeto interessante pelo grupo Central...


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:00)

No PE das *Flores* a rajada máxima *já passou os 180 km/h*, no PE do Pico anda perto dos 180 km/h...


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 19:01)

@LMCG, isso dá uns 120 km/h ao solo correto?


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:05)

Vento máximo no PE de Santa Maria nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Vento máximo no PE de São Miguel nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> @LMCG, isso dá uns 120 km/h ao solo correto?



Depende da orografia do terreno e da vegetação, mas sim pode-se dizer que deve andar por lá perto...


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:12)

Vento máximo no PE da Terceira nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:13)

Vento máximo no PE de São Jorge nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 19:13)

Acho que o meu higrómetro ta passado da cabeça!! Não está a chover e tem um rácio de 8 mm/hr. Vento deu cabo dele? :/


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 19:14)

Manecas disse:


> Acho que o meu higrómetro ta passado da cabeça!! Não está a chover e tem um rácio de 8 mm/hr. Vento deu cabo dele? :/


Lol, apenas está a abanar com a palheta


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:14)

Vento máximo no PE do Pico nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 19:16)

Vento máximo no PE das Flores nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 19:16)

lserpa disse:


> Lol, apenas está a abanar com a palheta



E regista chuva??


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 19:19)

Ora vejam lá isto! Agora começo a ficar preocupado :/ Será que vai resistir?!?!?

Atualização: Última rajada 96,9 km/h


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 19:33)

Bom, por partes...

 O G. Ocidental está a entrar no núcleo maioritariamente seco da depressão (a chuva teórica já passou). Continuará a haver algum vento mas, como já escrevi, não acho que vá chegar sequer perto dos 150 km/h (só mesmo num caso extremo). O IPMA ainda não atualizou os avisos com base no ECM 12z:






 A chuva continua a estar muito localizada. Boa parte da nebulosidade traz chuvinha ou nada. A frente fria afetará nas próximas horas o G. Central. Essa sim poderá trazer vento, chuva local com alguma intensidade e trovoada (a pior parte está a sul do arquipélago):






 A estação das Flores não está a atualizar no WU. Se PA estagnar ou reduzir-se ligeiramente na próxima hora/2 horas, o evento dificilmente será pior do que a situação atual.

 O núcleo depressionário vai-se mover de forma mais ou menos rápida. Às 19h UTC a PA nas Flores (IPMA) estava nos 985.5 hPa. Mais baixo do que o GFS previa (987 hPa) e porventura mais próximo do que o ECM 12z prevê. Nem vale a pena fazer referência ao ECM 00z.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 19:39)

Manecas disse:


> Ora vejam lá isto! Agora começo a ficar preocupado :/ Será que vai resistir?!?!?
> 
> Atualização: Última rajada 96,9 km/h


Sim é comum ocorrerem essas sujidades, o vento é forte o suficiente para mexer com a palheta no interior do copo... Não se estraga por isso  


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 19:42)

Creio que já há relâmpagos à vista nas redondezas 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## Oliveiraj (7 Dez 2016 às 19:44)

Na Horta na última hora foi registada uma rajada de 104.5 km/h

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 19:53)

Está oficialmente a trovejar... Ainda não chove... Trovoada sem chover, manda-te a correr hehehe


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## lcs (7 Dez 2016 às 20:07)

Aqui em Santa Cruz das Flores está um pouco de vento com algumas rajadas mais fortes não chove nem há trovoada.  Será que o pior já passou pela ilha das Flores?

Enviado do meu SM-G388F através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 20:10)

Chove na Horta agora fraco a moderado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 20:16)

Mais um belo registo  rajada de 104 km/h... trovoada por aqui nem vê-la.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 20:33)

20 UTC (19h locais)...

Flores  985.7 hPa

Corvo  985.8 hPa

Para o G. Ocidental o evento não fica pior que isto.

Tendo em conta as observações, a previsão do GFS continua a ter relevância. Probabilidade de (GFS 12z)...

Acumulados superiores a 25 mms entre as 12 de hoje e as 12 de amanhã:






Vento médio acima dos 40 nós (>74 km/h - em UTC)...

Entre as 12h e as 18h de hoje:






Entre as 18h e as 24 h de hoje:


----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2016 às 20:36)

Por aqui, bem que observo, mas nada de trovoada


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 20:38)

Resumindo, as previsões estão acima do que realmente está a acontecer.
Aqui pela Horta creio que se atingiu já o pico da depressão, poiso sistema frontal já cá está e de seguida será de se esperar uma acalmia, até que comecem a surgir os ventos de oeste, os quais serão mais fracos que o que se registam atualmente 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 20:39)

Hazores disse:


> Por aqui, bem que observo, mas nada de trovoada


Por aqui foram 3 trovões e mais nada


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 20:53)

Interessante a linha de instabilidade no núcleo que deixou alguns milímetros nas ilhas ocidentais.






Da minha parte encerro o meu acompanhamento intensivo deste evento.

Alguns dos avisos do IPMA estão desatualizados. É uma decisão administrativa. Como escrevi, a saída das 12z deu um rombo na das 00z.

Muita gente vai certamente criticar os homens do tempo que 'falharam' redondamente


----------



## Daniel253 (7 Dez 2016 às 21:26)

Ainda ha pouco no tempo falaram em rajadas que podiam atingir os 150 kmh no grupo Ocidental e 130 kmh no grupo Central 100 kmh no grupo Oriental. . . Achas mesmo que é um fail ?


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 21:29)

Nos PEs das Flores, Pico e São Jorge as rajadas máximas ultrapassam os 180 km/h... *no Pico quase 190 km/h*.
Nos PEs da Terceira e São Miguel aproximam-se dos 150 km/h.
Em Santa Maria pouco mais de 70 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 21:32)

LMCG disse:


> Nos PEs das Flores, Pico e São Jorge as rajadas máximas ultrapassam os 180 km/h... *no Pico quase 190 km/h*.
> Nos PEs da Terceira e São Miguel aproximam-se dos 150 km/h.
> Em Santa Maria pouco mais de 70 km/h.








*...acabamos de registar 205,2 km/h no Pico!

*


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 21:34)

Orion disse:


> 20 UTC (19h locais)...
> 
> Flores - 985.7 hPa
> 
> ...



20h locais; 21h UTC.

A PA nas Flores subiu... 985.7  988.3 hPa.

A PA no Corvo estagnou... 985.8  985.8hPa.



Daniel253 disse:


> Ainda ha pouco no tempo falaram em rajadas que podiam atingir os 150 kmh no grupo Ocidental e 130 kmh no grupo Central 100 kmh no grupo Oriental. . . Achas mesmo que é um fail ?



Acho e reitero. O _fail_ inicial não é culpa do IPMA. Agora ficam na posição complicada de retirar o aviso vermelho quando é óbvio que não vai acontecer o que estava inicialmente previsto.

As inúmeras reportagens e notícias ainda referem-se ao ECM 00z. Não mexeria muito nos avisos dos Grs. Central e Oriental. Já aquele aviso vermelho até às 5h locais nas ilhas ocidentais... é outra história. O vento médio no G. Ocidental está estagnado ou a cair. O telejornal começou com a jornalista a dizer que não houve nada de especial. Não me é surpreendente.

Acrescento que as rajadas brutais nos parques eólicos são normais. A frente tem uma intensidade considerável e as turbinas estão posicionadas nos lugares mais ventosos. 

Já dei a minha opinião. Falta-me comparar com a realidade.


----------



## LMCG (7 Dez 2016 às 21:39)

Orion disse:


> As rajadas brutais nos parques eólicos são normais. A frente tem uma intensidade considerável e as turbinas estão posicionadas nos lugares mais ventosos.



Concordo com o Orion,  pela minha experiência quando temos rajadas nos parques acima dos 230 km/h é que a coisa começa a ficar séria, até aos 200 km/h não é preocupante.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 21:44)

Continuam a haver muitos raios (no satélite; os detetores terrestres são bem melhores mas não há). Tendo em conta a intensidade da depressão, é agora mais visível o 'T' associado aos ciclones Shapiro-Keyser (a frente fria move-se perpendicularmente à frente quente).






Fase III:






Cá em casa continua tudo a falar nos 150km/h e eu a dizer que não. É frustrante  Daqui a pouco o IPMA deve retirar sorrateiramente o aviso vermelho


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 21:58)

Vou apostar a minha medíocre reputação como amador (ao escrever que o tempo não vai piorar e que o que o aviso vermelho é exagerado no atual período) 











Isto é o passado. O agora...






E o futuro...











Estou à espera dos dados das estações às 21h locais.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 21:59)

Sigo com 3 relâmpagos...


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 22:12)

Por aqui continuamos com um tempo, diria, algo severo.
Muito vento, tenho pena do meu higrómetro andar meio maluco com o vento, estamos à cerca de uma hora, seguramente uma hora, debaixo de um autêntico diluviu.
Chuva muito forte, acompanhada de vento muito forte!
Trovões nem vê-los, muito menos ouvi-los!
Mas por cá, tempo mesmo muito severo...


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 22:18)

Acabo de ver um grande relâmpago que iluminou a minha sala toda, a SE dos ilhéus das Cabras. Chove moderadamente e o vento está com algumas rajadas fortes.

EDIT: mais 2, seguidos. Festival de luz agora.

EDIT 2: 3!


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 22:23)

TROVOADA!!!!!!!!! 
Acaba de cair alta trovoada...
Maior registo de rajada na minha estação: 127 km/h... RECORDEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Kamikaze (7 Dez 2016 às 22:24)

Comungo do que diz o @AzoresPower . Fenómeno decorre por toda a costa Sul/Sueste, mas chove com mais intensidade para a zona Leste, tal como o vento.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 22:25)

@Manecas , entre Terceira e São Jorge certo? Este do Topo...


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 22:38)

Sim! Foi brutal... Caiu um aqui muito perto, diria que não mais que 2 km.
Pelo site do wdtinc, caiu perto de uma antena de telemóveis que temos cá. Meu pai ligou-me todo assustado, que a casa tinha tremido e a neve que enfeita a árvore de natal, tinha caído! A antena fica lá perto...
Ao longe vemos alto show de luz e raios, penso ir a caminho da Terceira @AzoresPower

NOTA: Pelo que me parece, a Terceira vai ter uma bela trovoada em pouco tempo, se já não está a ter.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 22:41)

Por aqui, varias ocorrência, quedas de árvores e alguns telhados danificados, maior incidência na zona das Angústias, cidade da Horta 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 22:42)

Houve uma bela sequência de raios em 20 segundos, agora acalmou, mas chove mais intensamente.

EDIT: Mais trovoada, como eu gosto disto 

Entretanto pela Horta:


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 22:45)

Quedas de quase 3º nas Flores e no Corvo entre as 19 e as 20h locais.



Orion disse:


> 20h locais; 21h UTC.
> 
> A PA nas Flores subiu... 985.7 - 988.3 hPa.
> 
> A PA no Corvo estagnou... 985.8 - 985.8hPa.



21h locais, 22h UTC.

A PA subiu nas Flores 988.3 hPa  991 hPa

A PA no Corvo subiu 985.8 hPa  986.1 hPa

Vento médio nas Flores às 18h locais: 64.4km/h. Às 21h locais 45.7 km/h

Vento médio no Corvo às 18h locais: 62.3km/h. Às 21h locais *95.8 km/h* (deve ter havido brutais rajadas). A ilha ainda estava muito próxima do núcleo. 

A minha reputação fica reduzida a metade. O tempo melhorou nas Flores e piorou no Corvo 

---

Em PDL o vento está com alguma intensidade. Não ouço chuva.

---



lserpa disse:


> Por aqui, varias ocorrência, quedas de árvores e alguns telhados danificados, maior incidência na zona das Angústias, cidade da Horta



Algum tornado de pequena intensidade? Ou foi do vento normal?


----------



## Kamikaze (7 Dez 2016 às 22:46)

Alguém pode dar-me o link para uma estação meteorológica fidedigna? É que estou a receber dados contraditórios no meu smartphone. A estação que estou a seguir, há pouco, marcou 186 km/h de rajada, o que me custa um pouco a acreditar.

Na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo continua a trovejar como se não houvesse dia de amanhã e chove a cântaros...


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 22:47)

Orion disse:


> Quedas de quase 3º nas Flores e no Corvo entre as 19 e as 20h locais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na minha modesta opinião poderá ter sido um downburst. Pois foi acompanhado por intensa queda de chuva


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 22:48)

Os sinais de trânsito ficaram na horizontal 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (7 Dez 2016 às 22:48)

Em Angra chove imenso e temos festival de luz....


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 22:49)

lserpa disse:


> Na minha modesta opinião poderá ter sido um downburst. Pois foi acompanhado por intensa queda de chuva
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Se o CAPE real for uns 300 ou 400 acima do modelado é bem possível que hajam tornados de fraca intensidade.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 22:49)

Isto segundo o IMapWeather.

@Orion queres que te emprestemos alguns aí para o Grupo Oriental?


----------



## Kamikaze (7 Dez 2016 às 22:50)

O céu desabou em Angra... ****-se!


----------



## Peterboss (7 Dez 2016 às 22:51)

Kamikaze disse:


> O céu desabou em Angra... ****-se!



Estava a certificar-me que as janelas estavam bem fechadas e apanhei um susto do @/***@@@

Que clarão


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 22:55)

AzoresPower disse:


> @Orion queres que te emprestemos alguns aí para o Grupo Oriental?



Espero para ver. Tanto pode chegar cá como não. Não me vou iludir 






Sem radar, pouco se sabe.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:01)

Portanto, vendo a animação do satélite o evento deu-se no Updraft da frente, daí um possível fenómeno de vento extremo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2016 às 23:03)

Boas ... confirmo os relatos dos meus colegas de forum terceirenses ... estou aqui num aniversário de uma familiar e com o cair da noite aqui pela alta de angra ( zona do bailão ) começou a chover e a ventar com média alta intensidade ... de seguida veio a trovoada ... com grandes relâmpagos não muito longe daqui ... há muito que não trovejava desta forma por estas bandas ... Abraço e bons acompanhamentos ...


----------



## faroeste (7 Dez 2016 às 23:04)

Boa noite, trovoada ao largo frequentes, rajadas significativas e chuva abundante.
Esperando uma noite agitada.
Bons relatos.


----------



## Peterboss (7 Dez 2016 às 23:05)

Chuva abrandou um pouco e já se houve relâmpagos a coisa de 5 minutos +/-
Vento continua a soprar com intensidade


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 23:08)

A chuva abrandou tal como o vento, mas os relâmpagos seguem.


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 23:13)




----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 23:13)

Estive a analisar os dados da minha estação, e uma coisa me chamou à atenção. Na altura em que regista a rajada a 127 km/h assim do nada, a temperatura tem uma quebra de 3º nessa mesma altura e loga a seguir vem o enorme trovão! Downburst??


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 23:17)

lserpa disse:


> Portanto, vendo a animação do satélite o evento deu-se no Updraft da frente, daí um possível fenómeno de vento extremo.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Camarada, a que horas foi o evento? Do satélite é impossível inferir isso (especialmente com as más imagens que se tem).


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 23:19)

Orion disse:


> Camarada, a que horas foi o evento? Do satélite é impossível inferir isso.



Por volta das 21h23!


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:22)

Não sei bem o horário, mas foi no entretanto que a frente passou. Identifiquei essa fase em quanto estava na ocorrência, depois cheguei à central, onde estamos a fazer o acompanhamento e coincidiu. Não é um facto científico, mas apenas uma suposição.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Peterboss (7 Dez 2016 às 23:23)

Já não se houve nem se sente relâmpagos em Angra, a chuva acalmou e o vento diminuiu não muito..


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 23:27)

IPMA sobe Aviso para Vermelho no grupo Central a partir das 23h.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPRjdJWldxVXhQNFFXMURQMW9mR2Y5S3FSQUUw/view


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2016 às 23:34)

Manecas disse:


> Estive a analisar os dados da minha estação, e uma coisa me chamou à atenção. Na altura em que regista a rajada a 127 km/h assim do nada, a temperatura tem uma quebra de 3º nessa mesma altura e loga a seguir vem o enorme trovão! Downburst??








Talvez.



lserpa disse:


> Não sei bem o horário, mas foi no entretanto que a frente passou. Identifiquei essa fase em quanto estava na ocorrência, depois cheguei à central, onde estamos a fazer o acompanhamento e coincidiu. Não é um facto científico, mas apenas uma suposição.



Do que consigo inferir do satélite por volta das 16h/17h locais, a convecção perto do Faial era de elevada intensidade mas de reduzida duração. É possível que tenha sido um tornado ou um downburst. Com células desta intensidade, o CAPE é superior ao que o GFS indica. O cisalhamento está forte.



AzoresPower disse:


> IPMA sobe Alerta para Vermelho no grupo Ocidental a partir das 23h.



Central?

Bah com esses avisos vermelhos. Vou de férias para aprender meteorologia.

O vento está a ser aumentado pelas células convectivas (daí a incerteza do IPMA no comunicado). Ainda vão aparecer outros relatos de tempo severo.

Interessado estou eu em saber as rajadas no Corvo.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:36)

Oficial, rajada de 150 no Faial estação do aeroporto 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Dez 2016 às 23:36)

@Orion prontamente retifiquei. E alterei alerta para aviso ao mesmo tempo, como manda a regra 

Realmente, valores de rajadas seriam interessantes. Segundo o IPMA já foram registadas na estação do aeroporto (!) do Faial na ordem dos 150 km/h.


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:39)

Daí a incidência dos estragos na zonal sul da Horta. Foi poderosos e eu estava na rua  yeah!!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:41)




----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2016 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

Grande animação por aqui... já algum tempo que esperava por um evento destes


----------



## Wessel1985 (7 Dez 2016 às 23:42)

Por aqui tudo acalmou de momento ... foi se a chuva, o vento e a trovoada ... um silêncio sepulcral na rua ... ninguém diria que estaria assim há uma hora atrás ... que cena ...


----------



## Peterboss (7 Dez 2016 às 23:45)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui tudo acalmou de momento ... foi se a chuva, o vento e a trovoada ... um silêncio sepulcral na rua ... ninguém diria que estaria assim há uma hora atrás ... que cena ...



Digo o mesmo....a 1 hora atrás estava eu a verificar janelas e portas e sistemas de escoamento de águas...


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:45)

Agora posso sim dizer que o evento por aqui está praticamente terminado, no que a tempo severo se refere 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Manecas (7 Dez 2016 às 23:47)

Arrisco-me a dizer: "Paz à sua alma!" Este evento já deu o que tinha a dar...


----------



## Hazores (7 Dez 2016 às 23:50)

Acho que por aqui já está tudo bem mais calmo... já passou o pior...
Não é meu costume criticar o IPMA, mas desta vez, pelo pouco que percebo, penso que talvez tenha sido desnecessário o alerta vermelho a esta hora. Tinham mantido o mesmo... Mas isto é a minha opinião.


----------



## Peterboss (7 Dez 2016 às 23:54)

Estou curioso para ver os valores registados pelas torres da EDA no que toca ao vento...


----------



## lserpa (7 Dez 2016 às 23:58)

Qual foi a mínima em Hpa no corvo?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (8 Dez 2016 às 00:00)

Bastou o aviso ser elevado para vermelho para o tempo acalmar 

A ver o que as próximas horas nos reservam...


----------



## Kamikaze (8 Dez 2016 às 00:03)

Não sei o que chamar ao céu de Angra entre as 21 e as 22:30. Oscilou entre a árvore de Natal e uma discoteca....


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 00:11)

Kamikaze disse:


> Não sei o que chamar ao céu de Angra entre as 21 e as 22:30. Oscilou entre a árvore de Natal e uma discoteca....



Mesmo, era uma noite de passagem de ano mas com fogo de artificio diferente


----------



## Hazores (8 Dez 2016 às 00:11)

Kamikaze disse:


> Não sei o que chamar ao céu de Angra entre as 21 e as 22:30. Oscilou entre a árvore de Natal e uma discoteca....


Dada a época em que estamos diria que o "espírito natalício" é que andava por aqui


----------



## Kamikaze (8 Dez 2016 às 00:18)

Recomeça a chover com alguma intensidade em Angra do Heroísmo e o vento já empurra a mesma.

Querem ver que o sacana foi ganhar fôlego...


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 00:21)

Agora pode-se dizer que é pós frontal, entraremos agora em regime de aguaceiros acompanhados de rajadas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 00:32)

Peterboss disse:


> Estou curioso para ver os valores registados pelas torres da EDA no que toca ao vento...



*RAJADA de 245,52 km/h  no PE do Pico!!!

192,6 km/h em São Jorge
205,2 km/h na Terceira
171,0 km/h em São Miguel
185,4 km/h nas Flores
98,64 km/h em Santa Maria*


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 00:34)

LMCG disse:


> *RAJADA de 245,52 km/h  no PE do Pico!!!*


Até a torre fica maluca....
E na Terceira que velocidade tivemos?


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 00:38)

LMCG disse:


> *RAJADA de 245,52 km/h  no PE do Pico!!!
> 
> 192,6 km/h em São Jorge
> 205,2 km/h na Terceira
> 171,0 km/h em São Miguel*


Quando tiveres os valores da Horta avisa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 00:43)

lserpa disse:


> Quando tiveres os valores da Horta avisa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Só sexta-feira... infelizmente tenho de estar na EDA para me ligar ao parque da VESTAS do Faial.. os outros parques são ENERCON.
Não me vou esquecer, na sexta coloco aqui no fórum os dados do Faial.


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 00:44)

Peterboss disse:


> Até a torre fica maluca....
> E na Terceira que velocidade tivemos?



205,2 km/h mas parece estar a piorar!


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 00:44)

lserpa disse:


> Quando tiveres os valores da Horta avisa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Bem, para te ser sincero, aqui em São Miguel, não contava que fosse registrado tanta intensidade de vento, pelo menos aqui no Nordeste não parece que o vento sopre muito...Se não for pedir muito, será que me podias dizer que zona das torres registaste isso? Sete Cidades? Ou em São Bartolomeu?


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 00:45)

LMCG disse:


> 205,2 km/h mas parece estar a piorar!



Aqui em Angra a coisa parece ter acalmado....


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 00:57)

S3008 disse:


> Bem, para te ser sincero, aqui em São Miguel, não contava que fosse registrado tanta intensidade de vento, pelo menos aqui no Nordeste não parece que o vento sopre muito...Se não for pedir muito, será que me podias dizer que zona das torres registaste isso? Sete Cidades? Ou em São Bartolomeu?



No Parque Eólico dos Graminhais, só temos este PE em São Miguel.


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 01:01)

LMCG disse:


> No Parque Eólico dos Graminhais, só temos este PE em São Miguel.



Bem, agradeço a informação, entretanto posso ir dando informações do tempo ao desenrolar das próximas horas, pois estou mesmo no Nordeste e aqui só deu uns chuviscos e a luz está fraca, daí também estar explicado devido aos valores que estão a ser registrados pelo p.e, mas posso afirmar que o tempo está soprando um pouco mais do que as 20:00 do dia de hoje!


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:01)

Peterboss disse:


> Aqui em Angra a coisa parece ter acalmado....



Vendo melhor parece que na Terceira já está mais calmo, está a piorar é em São Miguel.
Na Terceira parece que passou qualquer coisa estranha (downburst?) por cima do parque por volta das 22h10, já coloco os gráficos.


----------



## Manecas (8 Dez 2016 às 01:06)

LMCG disse:


> Vendo melhor parece que na Terceira já está mais calmo, está a piorar é em São Miguel.
> Na Terceira parece que passou qualquer coisa estranha (downburst?) por cima do parque por volta das 22h10, já coloco os gráficos.



1h antes foi aqui... algo se passou!! Na altura nem me apercebi, foi muito rápido. Depois fui ver os dados da estação e apercebi-me que algo de grande havia acontecido!


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:06)

205,2 km/h por volta das 22H10 no PE da Terceira... downburst?


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 01:10)

Por aqui tudo mais calmo, algum vento acompanhado de aguaceiros. Posso dizer que estava na rua e senti na pele vento de força de furacão cat1 ... e sempre fui um defensor de não sair com ventos superiores a 50 nos 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:11)

Manecas disse:


> 1h antes foi aqui... algo se passou!! Na altura nem me apercebi, foi muito rápido. Depois fui ver os dados da estação e apercebi-me que algo de grande havia acontecido!








Tem razão a rajada máxima de 192,6 km/h no PE de São Jorge ocorreu por volta das 21h30...


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 01:12)

O aspeto pôs tempestade


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:14)

E no PE do Pico a rajada de *245,52 km/h* ocorreu por volta das 21h00...


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:19)

PE de São Miguel 171 km/h!


----------



## Kamikaze (8 Dez 2016 às 01:21)

Na Terceira tudo calmo mas, caraças, foram um par de horas do catano.

Pois bem, fez lembrar, a certa altura, aquela desgraçada noite que está representada no avatar do @Hazores . 

Pelas imagens de satélite, a "festa" ruma agora ao Grupo Oriental e já todos sabemos que os números apresentados pelo maciço da Tronqueira são sempre "turbinados" pelas características muito específicas da zona.


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:22)

O PE de Santa Maria já vai nos 117,36 km/h.


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:25)

Nas Flores o pior já passou... ficou-se pelos 185,4 km/h.


----------



## Kamikaze (8 Dez 2016 às 01:32)

@LMCG , tenho uma dúvida acerca da Enercon.

Se eles, que julgo serem alemães, limitam-se ao fabrico e montagem das torres ou dedicam-se também à sua exploração?


----------



## BrunoStorm (8 Dez 2016 às 01:37)

Aqui em Ponta Delgada, já estou a ver relâmpagos


----------



## Daniel253 (8 Dez 2016 às 01:39)

Aqui em São Miguel já chove bastante e o vento ja sopra com alguma intensidade e trovoada


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 01:39)

BrunoStorm disse:


> Aqui em Ponta Delgada, já estou a ver relâmpagos


Então prepare yourself because the storm its arriving 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:40)

Kamikaze disse:


> @LMCG , tenho uma dúvida acerca da Enercon.
> 
> Se eles, que julgo serem alemães, limitam-se ao fabrico e montagem das torres ou dedicam-se também à sua exploração?



Por acaso não sei, mas acredito que por esse mundo fora entrem em algumas parcerias de investimento.


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 01:42)

Horta no pico da depressão


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 01:45)

Relato chuva muito forte acompanhada de relâmpagos e vento muito forte aqui por São Miguel.
O céu parece as sirenes da polícia.


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 01:46)

Parece que a festa é agora em São Miguel


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 01:48)

Forte trovoada nessa altura por aqui, e continua a cair cães e gatos do céu


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 01:49)

Bem... nc vi um tempo destes. Nevoeiro, vento muito forte e trovoada tudo á mistuira.
Nem na minha Graciosa algum dia vi isso.


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 01:49)

Nesta webcam do aeroporto de São Miguel em menos de 10 minutos o tempo piorou imenso e já se vêem imensos relâmpagos

https://facepdl.zrpnetworks.com/


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 01:50)

Fogo pessoal tá um dilúvio aqui por S. Miguel.WTF!!!


----------



## Afgdr (8 Dez 2016 às 01:53)

Boas,

Abateu-se um forte temporal por aqui, na Lagoa. Chuva muito forte puxada a vento bem forte, acompanhada de alguns relâmpagos


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 01:53)

O mesmo que se passou aqui na Terceira entre as 21h00 e as 22h30


----------



## Kamikaze (8 Dez 2016 às 01:54)

LMCG disse:


> Por acaso não sei, mas acredito que por esse mundo fora entrem em algumas parcerias de investimento.



@LMCG , obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Por acaso, tinha a impressão que eles têm uma parceria com a REN.



lserpa disse:


> Então prepare yourself because the storm its arriving
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Essa frase fez-me lembrar aqueles memes do "Brace Yourselves"...

Agora a sério, há, no Eumetsat, uma mancha vermelha a engolir S. Miguel e, em breve, Santa Maria.

Que seja só para efeitos de entretenimento e zero estragos.


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 01:56)

Parece que passou um fenómeno meio estranho aqui onde estou. Em 3 minutos a intensidade da chuva, do vento e da trovoada era tanta que mal se via alguma coisa. E até nem tou na parte mais alta de Ponta Delgada. As ruas aqui são autênticos rios de água.
E continua a cair com intensidade e a fazer trovoada


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 01:58)

Parece-me ter ouvido a sirene do quartel dos bombeiros aqui em PDL... é mau sinal...


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 02:00)

LMCG disse:


> Parece-me ter ouvido a sirene do quartel dos bombeiros aqui em PDL... é mau sinal...



Ui.....oxalá que não seja nada de grave...


----------



## BrunoStorm (8 Dez 2016 às 02:00)

Que diluvio caiu a pouco aqui, a agua na rua só faltou subir o passeio


----------



## LMCG (8 Dez 2016 às 02:01)

Em Santa Maria as rajadas já passam os 120 km/h... relembro que este PE está apenas a 150m de altitude!


----------



## Peterboss (8 Dez 2016 às 02:06)

Em São Miguel e através da imagem da webcam instalada no aeroporto dá a ideia que ainda chove com intensidade e com trovoada intensa á mistura....
Estarei errado?


----------



## Afgdr (8 Dez 2016 às 02:07)

A chuva continua bem forte aqui pela Lagoa, com vento à mistura


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:09)

Estás certo!
Continua a cair e a soprar. O maior destaque vai para a queda acentuada da temperatura. Acho que a frente já passou.

Segue se agora Santa Maria!


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:09)

Alguém sabe se amanhã as previsões sugerem cancelamentos de voos entre São Miguel/Graciosa??


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 02:13)

Windmill disse:


> Alguém sabe se amanhã as previsões sugerem cancelamentos de voos entre São Miguel/Graciosa??


Amanhã haverá uma melhoria significativa,  um abrandamento brutal do vento... Logo à partida não haverão problemas... Digo eu...


----------



## Kamikaze (8 Dez 2016 às 02:13)

Também vi uma viatura dos bombeiros, após o dilúvio em Angra, a circular com as luzes de emergência acesas, mas sem sirene e em marcha normal, o que indicia uma pequena inundação ou algo parecido. Penso que as ribeiras portaram-se bem. Pelo menos, até agora, não há relatos que digam o contrário.


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2016 às 02:17)

Aqui pelo Faial houve inúmera ocorrências, mas apenas danos materiais e quedas de árvores e algumas estradas temporariamente condicionadas devido à queda de árvores de porte considerável 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:19)

Bem, pelo Nordeste (São Miguel) está a chover de forma maluca desde que começou a trovejar em Ponta Delgada e ainda nao parou de chover 
Cada vez parece que chove mais...


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:23)

S3008 disse:


> Bem, pelo Nordeste (São Miguel) está a chover de forma maluca desde que começou a trovejar em Ponta Delgada e ainda nao parou de chover
> Cada vez parece que chove mais...


 
Só agora é que chega aí?
Bem... S. Miguel é mesmo grande.. ou então a frente é que tem um deslocamento muito lento.


----------



## Afgdr (8 Dez 2016 às 02:24)

Acalmou agora por aqui, depois de chuva bem forte ininterrupta durante cerca de 30 min...


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:25)

Windmill disse:


> Só agora é que chega aí?
> Bem... S. Miguel é mesmo grande.. ou então a frente é que tem um deslocamento muito lento.



Já devias saber que isto é um bocado afastado  
Bem, devo dizer que está mais calmo qualquer coisa agora!!


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:26)

Tá um windchill "corisco" (como dizem por aqui)
O vento sopra gelado e cheguei a ouvir sirenes algures....


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:30)

Windmill disse:


> Tá um windchill "corisco" (como dizem por aqui)
> O vento sopra gelado e cheguei a ouvir sirenes algures....



Bem que por aqui não consigo ouvir sirenes a tocar pois moro afastado umas tantas freguesias do quartel, em relação a isso não te posso salvaguardar noticias!
Mas em relação ao resto, faz vento e uma chuva, trovoada é que não tencionou ainda aparecer por aqui ehehe


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:32)

S3008 disse:


> Já devias saber que isto é um bocado afastado
> Bem, devo dizer que está mais calmo qualquer coisa agora!!



Ok, então a ilha é que é mesmo grande 

Reparo desde que tou cá, que chove mais violentamente que na Graciosa. 
Por exemplo, nunca vi em dias da minha vida, nevoeiro vento forte, trovoada, chuva forte e ainda pedras de gelo á mistura como vi por cá. Tudo ao mesmo tempo nc vi. E já n é a 1 vez que apanho temporal em S. Miguel.

Pela Graciosa falei com familiares que disseram que a chuva nem foi tanta assim. Já o vento mexeu bem durante a passagem da frente.


----------



## fablept (8 Dez 2016 às 02:34)

Por aqui já tive em limpezas, vento de sul forte com a chuva torrencial de à pouco.. deu numa pequena inundação em casa. Esperemos que a noite seja calma..


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:35)

Windmill disse:


> Ok, então a ilha é que é mesmo grande
> 
> Reparo desde que tou cá, que chove mais violentamente que na Graciosa.
> Por exemplo, nunca vi em dias da minha vida, nevoeiro vento forte, trovoada, chuva forte e ainda pedras de gelo á mistura como vi por cá. Tudo ao mesmo tempo nc vi. E já n é a 1 vez que apanho temporal em S. Miguel.
> ...




Pois, agora aqui pareceu chuva derramada, mas ja parou! 
Vento aumentou de intensidade, repentinamente...


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:36)

Se a frente só agora chegou ao Nordeste, então só amanhã deve chegar a Santa Maria


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:38)

Windmill disse:


> Se a frente só agora chegou ao Nordeste, então só amanhã deve chegar a Santa Maria



Provavelmente ahah


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:41)

Não te preocupes. 
Quando passa uma frente na Graciosa só mais tarde depois é que a Terceira também leva com ela.
E quando o vento tá de leste (da Terceira) na Graciosa dizemos que é o "vento dos tinhosos" porque como é de Leste "n tem nada que preste"


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (8 Dez 2016 às 02:44)

Bem, li uma notícia que refere informações oficiais, do IPMA, em que a rajada maxima no Corvo foi de 147 km/H e no Faial de 150 km/h. Quanto ao vento médio, no Corvo atingiu os 95 km/H. Uma marca verdadeiramente incrível. Nunca tinha visto um valor de velocidade media numa estação do IPMA assim.


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:45)

Windmill disse:


> Não te preocupes.
> Quando passa uma frente na Graciosa só mais tarde depois é que a Terceira também leva com ela.
> E quando o vento tá de leste (da Terceira) na Graciosa dizemos que é o "vento dos tinhosos" porque como é de Leste "n tem nada que preste"



Gosto é dessa trovoada...Raramente o Nordeste sofre com ela!!


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 02:47)

S3008 disse:


> Gosto é dessa trovoada...Raramente o Nordeste sofre com ela!!



N conheço bem a realidade do Nordeste, (só de passagem) mas atendendo á orografia da zona, qualquer um se apercebe que vives no meio do perigo


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:50)

Windmill disse:


> N conheço bem a realidade do Nordeste, (só de passagem) mas atendendo á orografia da zona, qualquer um se apercebe que vives no meio do perigo



Sim, isso é certo!! Vivo mesmo, só estamos a safos é com o Mar, pois as costas são elevadas e não é fácil o mar vir a terra aqui no Nordeste, mas de resto, quando chove é sempre caso difícil e intenso!
Daí hoje até estar admirado porque nao me pareceu até agora um temporal muito ruim, apenas umas rajadas mas são repentinas, choveu com intensidade mas a mesma nao durou mais que 5 minutos (ainda bem) entretanto tudo se tornou num clima mais tranquilo por agora


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 02:53)

http://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/interio...cial&utm_source=Facebook#link_time=1481162466 
Noticia recente  
Porem não sei se são valores corretos!


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 03:02)

Que calmaria...A frente já passou?


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 03:05)

Aqui pela minha zona o vento ainda assobia mas n tanto com a msm intensidade de há minutos atrás, e caem alguns aguaceiros.
Por aqui o evento penso que ja terminou.


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 03:08)

Windmill disse:


> Aqui pela minha zona o vento ainda assobia mas n tanto com a msm intensidade de há minutos atrás, e caem alguns aguaceiros.
> Por aqui o evento penso que ja terminou.



Super rápida essa frente (Ainda bem)!!
Não sei se o Ricardo Moura conseguia ser mais rapido


----------



## Windmill (8 Dez 2016 às 03:17)

S3008 disse:


> Super rápida essa frente (Ainda bem)!!
> Não sei se o Ricardo Moura conseguia ser mais rapido


Por aqui foi um vendaval dos diabos. Por 30 ou 40minutos caíu um  fortíssimo dilúvio sem parar c trovoada e ventania.
Muito me espanta ser o Nordeste montanhoso e ter escapado á fúria da tempestade.


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 03:20)

Windmill disse:


> Por aqui foi um vendaval dos diabos. Por 30 ou 40minutos caíu um  fortíssimo dilúvio sem parar c trovoada e ventania.
> Muito me espanta ser o Nordeste montanhoso e ter escapado á fúria da tempestade.



Bem, por isso mesmo daí vir questionar se a frente fria já tinha passado, porque foi tudo tão rápido mesmo!! Não demorou 30 minutos...Nem trovoada fez!


----------



## S3008 (8 Dez 2016 às 03:45)

http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/noticias/avisos/ver.php?id=743 
Nota informativa!


----------



## Manecas (8 Dez 2016 às 09:28)

Bom dia!  Depois daquelas horas de "aperto", hoje o dia amanheceu relativamente calmo e frio.
Depois de ver os registos desta noite na minha estação, deparei-me com o seguinte. Por volta da 01h04 tinha uma temperatura de 13º, depois, 01h09 desceu para 0º (estranho) depois, 01h13 regressa ao 13º!! Acham possível ou a gaja passou-se?!?!?!


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2016 às 10:33)

Manecas disse:


> Bom dia!  Depois daquelas horas de "aperto", hoje o dia amanheceu relativamente calmo e frio.
> Depois de ver os registos desta noite na minha estação, deparei-me com o seguinte. Por volta da 01h04 tinha uma temperatura de 13º, depois, 01h09 desceu para 0º (estranho) depois, 01h13 regressa ao 13º!! Acham possível ou a gaja passou-se?!?!?!


Deve ter sido um erro de comunicação da estação.

Intensidade máxima do vento ontem nas EMA's do IPMA no arquipélago dos Açores:
*146,9km/h* - Corvo (aeródromo)
*140,8km/h* - Horta (Obs. Príncipe Alberto)
*114,5km/h* - Flores (aeródromo)
94,0km/h - Angra do Heroísmo
92,9km/h - Graciosa (aeródromo)
88,6km/h - Pico (aeródromo)
69,5km/h - Ponta Delgada (aeroporto)
66,6km/h - São Miguel, Nordeste
61,2km/h - Santa Maria (aeroporto)
37,8km/h - Ponta Delgada (Obs. A. Chaves)


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Dez 2016 às 12:40)

Bom Dia a todos ...

Por aqui desde a madrugada e dia de ontem que assistimos a uma melhoria significativa das condições climatéricas ... Sente-se aquele frio típico de Dezembro mas tanto o vento como a chuva cessaram por completo ... Temos um dia bem bonito com céu nublado mas com boas abertas ... 

Felizmente os danos desta frente foram menores e nada de mais grave se passou ...


----------



## LMCG (9 Dez 2016 às 12:55)

lserpa disse:


> Quando tiveres os valores da Horta avisa
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk














*174,6 km/h* por volta das 20h50 medidos na torre 1 do PE do Faial.


----------



## LMCG (9 Dez 2016 às 13:03)

AnDré disse:


> Deve ter sido um erro de comunicação da estação.
> 
> Intensidade máxima do vento ontem nas EMA's do IPMA no arquipélago dos Açores:
> *146,9km/h* - Corvo (aeródromo)
> ...



Como se sabe os valores de vento nos PEs da EDA são sempre muito superiores devido ao efeito orográfico e à distância ao solo dos anemómetros.
Com isto em mente aqui fica o registo das rajadas máximas por PE do evento:

Pico *245,52 km/h*
Terceira *205,2 km/h*
São Jorge *192,6 km/h*
Flores 185,4 km/h
Faial 174,6 km/h
São Miguel 171 km/h
Santa Maria _121,68 km/h_


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2016 às 14:11)

Pico hoje amanheceu coberto de neve!  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

LMCG disse:


> Como se sabe os valores de vento nos PEs da EDA são sempre muito superiores devido ao efeito orográfico e à distância ao solo dos anemómetros.
> Com isto em mente aqui fica o registo das rajadas máximas por PE do evento:
> 
> Pico *245,52 km/h*
> ...


Naturalmente que o valor do Pico é claramente influenciado pela sua elevada cota, pois está localizado acima dos 900 metros se não me falha a memória... ou seja, está mais alto que qualquer ilha no grupo Ocidental. Só que já reparei que fora do fórum há uma certa casmurrice perante os valores apresentados que nem vos digo... já perdi a conta às vezes que expliquei o porquê desses valores...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (9 Dez 2016 às 16:11)

Amanhã de madrugada a Madeira será afetada por um sistema frontal que movimenta lentamente para este.

A frente é bastante estreita em altitude, tendo uma intensidade fraca a moderada. A chuva orográfica não deverá ser por aí além. Há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas (tendencialmente breves). Não me parece que haja condições para tempo severo. Já os aguaceiros/períodos de chuva podem ser moderados a fortes.


----------



## Fada (10 Dez 2016 às 08:52)

Orion disse:


> Amanhã de madrugada a Madeira será afetada por um sistema frontal que movimenta lentamente para este.
> 
> A frente é bastante estreita em altitude, tendo uma intensidade fraca a moderada. A chuva orográfica não deverá ser por aí além. Há condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas (tendencialmente breves). Não me parece que haja condições para tempo severo. Já os aguaceiros/períodos de chuva podem ser moderados a fortes.



Previsão confirmada!

Fui acordada de madrugada por chuva intensa. 
Neste momento chove de forma moderada.


----------



## AzoresPower (10 Dez 2016 às 16:20)

Pelo interior da ilha ontem à noite, 6ºC


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2016 às 16:53)

Hoje ainda é possível ver um pouco de neve e gelo no Pico.


----------



## lserpa (11 Dez 2016 às 12:58)

ainda ontem, consegui tirar uma foto, mas desta vez com objectiva, aqui sim, dá para ver melhor


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2016 às 21:02)

Os próximos dias deverão trazer alguma chuva e eventualmente trovoada (tendencialmente breve) para os Açores.

Como não há janela para a ocorrência de tempo severo passo ao elemento mais relevante: _snô_.

O cavado em altitude tem uma intensidade interessante mas o anticiclone não deixará que o mesmo fique muito tempo nas redondezas das ilhas.






A humidade pós-frontal em altitude será muito reduzida. Mas não vejo grandes impedimentos para que a montanha do Pico não tenha uma cobertura jeitosa.


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2016 às 15:25)

A frente ainda não trouxe muita coisa para o G. Central devido ao muito ar seco. Mas já houve, há pouco, atividade elétrica solitária a norte do G. Central aquando da passagem de uma bolsa de ar com maior HR.






O tefigrama das Lajes mostrava um LI de -3.44 e 645 de CAPE. A convecção continua muito dispersa, havendo uma outra célula interessante entre os Grs. Ocidental e Central.


----------



## lserpa (12 Dez 2016 às 15:55)

Orion disse:


> A frente ainda não trouxe muita coisa para o G. Central devido ao muito ar seco. Mas já houve, há pouco, atividade elétrica.


Hoje por volta das 08:30 houve a passagem de uma célula bastante razoável aqui pelo Faial/Pico, a qual produziu algumas trovoadas  foi de passagem rápida, e trouxe com ela chuva Forte, em 10 minutos caíram 9mm e houve algumas dificuldades de drenagem de água em algumas artérias da cidade da Horta. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lcs (13 Dez 2016 às 15:15)

Na ilha das flores ontem por voltavda meia noite caiu granizo na vila de santa cruz. É de esperar queda de granizo nos pontos mais altos da ilha nos proximos dias?

Enviado do meu SM-G388F através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2016 às 15:19)

lcs disse:


> Na ilha das flores ontem por voltavda meia noite caiu granizo na vila de santa cruz. É de esperar queda de granizo nos pontos mais altos da ilha nos proximos dias?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G388F através de Tapatalk


Nem por isso, a temperatura em altitude deverá começar a subir ainda hoje. Com isso, fará subir a temperatura a 2 metros.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2016 às 15:43)

Pelo Gfs das 12utc, a iso0 voltará a se aproximar do grupo ocidental na madrugada de quinta-feira, será após a passagem de um sistema frontal, antevê-se que o pós-frontal seja "seco", embora possa que o frio entre, mas infelizmente sem precipitação... 

Edit: será de pouca dura, pois a temperatura deverá subir bastante derivado ao fluxo de sul do AA, já na sexta de madrugada poderá chover novamente no grupo ocidental, mas já com temperaturas bastante superiores às atuais. Talvez uns 17°c e bastante Humidade... mais perto do dia veremos o que nos reserva 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (13 Dez 2016 às 23:46)

Bem, está um calor esquisito aqui pela Horta


----------



## lserpa (14 Dez 2016 às 01:10)

Como previsto, a temperatura começa a aumentar rapidamente, já sigo com 10.4°c


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## AzoresPower (15 Dez 2016 às 23:07)

Noite bastante fria por aqui, sigo com 9ºC...


----------



## lserpa (15 Dez 2016 às 23:11)

AzoresPower disse:


> Noite bastante fria por aqui, sigo com 9ºC...


Daqui a pouco é provável que inverta, por cá já inverteu. O fluxo virá de sul trazendo com ele mais humidade e maior temperatura 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2016 às 21:24)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-acores-e-madeira-abril-2016.8700/#post-551948

Quem acredita numa surpresa de Natal? 






Nos próximos 3 dias os Açores serão afetados pela mancha nebulosa (pluma tropical a oeste do arquipélago). O anticiclone será supremo por isso não há grandes notícias para os amantes da chuva na próxima semana. Já a última semana do ano poderá ser mais interessante.






Acumulados entre as 12z de hoje até às 12z do dia 23 (GFS 12z de hoje):






Acumulados entre as 12z do dia 23 até às 12z do dia 30 (GFS 12z de hoje - puramente especulativo e será sujeito a muitas alterações):


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 20:57)

*Aviões na Madeira não conseguem aterrar devido a vento forte*



O vento que se está a fazer sentir na Madeira é demasiado forte e tem feito com que os aviões não consigam aterrar no aeroporto.







Shutterstock 




Dois aviões divergiram hoje, dia 17 de dezembro, para outro aeroportos devido aos ventos fortes da Santa Cruz.

Segundo uma fonte do aeroporto internacional da Madeira, um avião da easyjet vindo de Lisboa, regressou à capital e acabou mesmo por cancelar a viagem.

Também um voo da Transavia divergiu para a ilha do Porto Santo, onde aguarda melhorias no tempo.  

No entanto já aterraram três aviões no aeroporto e descolaram outros dois voos, aproveitando as abertas no tempo instável que se está a fazer sentir.  
http://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/538899


----------



## Hazores (21 Dez 2016 às 20:54)

Pelos Açores o primeiro dia de Inverno, com a excepção das temperaturas, mais parecia um lindo dia de primavera... Até os pássaros chilreavam...


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2016 às 23:43)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e265238/telejornal-acores

14:10  16:55

Alguns dos danos causados pela depressão.


----------



## lserpa (23 Dez 2016 às 16:23)

Bem, isto está de "Ochoa a otchentxa", há 2 noites atrás as mínimas por aqui em alguns lugares no interior da ilha rondaram os 5 graus, hoje, céu praticamente limpo e temperatura de 19°c. Não me lembro de um dezembro assim com temperaturas de 8 a 80! Só falta mesmo ter gente na praia lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2016 às 19:45)

Bom, até ao final do ano pode haver uma _cut-off_ ou duas. O GFS e o ECM não concordam entre si. A transição entre o cavado, que tem alguma intensidade, e a depressão fechada será muito importante. Ainda é cedo (faltam 3/4 dias) mas chuva forte e eventualmente trovoada pode ocorrer.

A configuração tendencialmente mais severa continua no domínio do improvável.


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Dez 2016 às 17:42)

Boa Tarde a todos e a todas

O dia por aqui evoluiu para uma tarde cinzenta e com alguma chuva fraca ... Uma véspera de natal algo molhada aqui por Angra ...

Aproveito para desejar umas boas festas a todos os utilizadores e responsáveis pelo fórum meteopt ...


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2016 às 21:06)

O GFS e o ECM têm importantes diferenças. A 48 horas o ECM modela uma depressão fechada...






... e o americano uma depressão aberta:






A 72 horas a posição e configuração da depressão também é diferente:











Amanhã já deverá haver mais consistência nos modelos, estando o meu maior interesse na eventual ocorrência de tempo severo. Certo certo é a ocorrência de chuva forte e vento significativo no G. Ocidental.


----------



## Hawk (26 Dez 2016 às 01:07)

image share

Tarde natalícua bastante chuvosa no Funchal e às tantas parece que o São Pedro queria dar a sua prenda. Mas esfumou-se...


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 01:24)

Hawk disse:


> image share
> 
> Tarde natalícua bastante chuvosa no Funchal e às tantas parece que o São Pedro queria dar a sua prenda. Mas esfumou-se...



Mesmo que tivesse olhado para o GFS, essa teria passado despercebida  O modelo não indicava instabilidade suficiente e mesmo o tefigrama não ajudaria. Fez trovoada?

Foi uma nuvem funil porque não haviam melhores condições. Ainda assim, foi um apanhado raro  Completamente inesperado.


----------



## Hawk (26 Dez 2016 às 01:41)

Orion disse:


> Mesmo que tivesse olhado para o GFS, essa teria passado despercebida  O modelo não indicava instabilidade suficiente e mesmo o tefigrama não ajudaria. Fez trovoada?
> 
> Foi uma nuvem funil porque não haviam melhores condições. Ainda assim, foi um apanhado raro  Completamente inesperado.



Não fez trovoada. O funil ainda se desenvolveu mais um pouco mas mesmo antes de desaparecer da minha linha de vista estava claramente a esfumar-se.

Inesperado de facto. Aguaceiros fortes ppr vezes mas vento fraco e nada de trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2016 às 02:03)

Grandes acumulados em alguns locais da Ilha da Madeira nas últimas duas horas...
S. Jorge, Santana: *33.1mm *(00h) + *19.1mm *(01h) = *52.2mm *
Santana: *26.2mm* (00h)
Santa Catarina (aeroporto): *17.7mm *(01h)


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 16:29)

Por partes...

 No caso da Madeira ontem havia - e ainda há - uma depressão em altitude a condicionar o estado do tempo. Ela é mais visível na animação do VA aqui. A chuva foi bastante forte mas muito localizada. Parece-me ter sido uma mistela de chuva orográfica e estratiforme causada pela depressão.

 No caso dos Açores, a saída das 12z dos modelos não está completamente disponível mas o UKMET 00z continua a meter mais de 100 mms a norte do Corvo e o GFS 6z aumentou a probabilidade de acumulados superiores a 50 mms entre amanhã e o dia 28. Nas próximas 72h, GFS 12z:






O mapa é uma trampa mas há a possibilidade de acumulados agressivos no G. Ocidental.

Como geralmente acontece nestas situações não confio muito no aviso amarelo para chuva. A frente é moderada a forte e nunca se deve subestimar os núcleos depressionários. Considero que acumulados dignos de um aviso laranja (horários ou em 6 horas) podem ser registados especialmente nos Grs. Ocidental e Central. O ar mais saturado e os ventos mais fortes não têm muita extensão mas não se movimentam com muita velocidade.

A frente vai perdendo alguma intensidade à medida que se desloca para leste daí que os eventos num grupo podem não necessariamente ocorrer nos outros (e o mais prejudicado poderá ser o Oriental). Excluindo a chuva, não vejo grandes condições para tempo severo. Pode ocorrer trovoada e a mesma tenderá a ser de fraca intensidade. No G. Oriental poderão haver uns acumulados orográficos interessantes.

Eventualmente o flanco sudoeste da depressão poderá trazer aguaceiros e porventura alguma trovoada (à atenção do G: Ocidental). Ademais, a posição final da depressão/região depressionária com diversos núcleos secundários poderá criar condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas no G. Oriental. Para tudo isto ainda faltam 2/3 dias estando por isso ainda sujeito a revisão.


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2016 às 20:31)

Entre as 12z (UTC) de amanhã (27) e as 12z do dia 28, GFS 12z...

 Acumulados superiores a 50 mms:






 Acumulados superiores a 25 mms:






Entre as 12z do dia 28 e as 12z do dia 29 - GFS 12z - Acumulados superiores a 25 mms (acima de 50 mms a probabilidade é inferior a 10%):


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde a todos ...

Aqui pela Terceira temos céu nublado mas ainda com boas abertas ... Ainda não temos sinal de qualquer chuva pelo menos significativa até ao momento ... Aguardemos pelos próximos desenvolvimentos ... Continuação de boas festas ...


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

Pelos produtos de satélite a frente não parece muito ameaçadora. A zona convectiva mais intensa está a sul das ilhas mas eventualmente poderá chegar às mesmas. Ver-se-á a chuva que trará. O G. Central está no limbo.







Daqui a 2 dias o GFS está a prever uma posição muito interessante para a depressão. É pouco provável que o grosso da chuva atinja as ilhas orientais. Mas atividade elétrica jeitosa poderá ocorrer ao largo das ilhas e eventualmente sobre as mesmas.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2016 às 21:51)

Paralelamente à passagem da frente/formação da _cut-off_, há que ter atenção para as poeiras.







(previsão desatualizada mas é a última disponível do modelo)

Nos Açores e na Madeira não deverá chegar ao ponto das Canárias...


... mas é possível que caia chuva misturada com areia tanto nos Açores (especialmente nas ilhas orientais)...






... como na Madeira:






É uma previsão ainda em desenvolvimento. A concentração na Madeira poderá ser elevada na 6ª.






Voltando à depressão, parece que a chuva mais forte está passar ao lado (a oeste do G. Ocidental como a maioria dos modelos previa). Há pouca atividade elétrica.


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Dez 2016 às 10:58)

Bom dia a todos ... Por aqui houve um aumento da intensidade do vento mas continua tudo calmo no que à precipitação diz respeito ...


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2016 às 18:10)

A depressão continua a deslocar-se para sudoeste dos Açores. A maior parte da chuva ocorreu no mar e agora há pouca convecção significativa. O tefigrama não mostrou muita instabilidade.

A mancha nebulosa que está sobre os Grs. Central e Oriental mover-se-á lentamente para leste durante o dia de hoje, devendo ficar ligeiramente a leste do G. Oriental até pelo menos 6ª feira. Por agora o cisalhamento é moderado a elevado e os ventos em altitude são fracos. A probabilidade de trovoadas é baixa. A partir de amanhã o cisalhamento deverá diminuir, permitindo isto a eventual ocorrência de trovoadas dispersas especialmente a sul/sudeste das ilhas do G. Oriental.

Se a chuva forte ocorrer,...











... novamente, há a possibilidade de que a mesma tenha um conteúdo interessante de areia. A pluma era visível hoje (a vermelho a areia que não estava inserida na frente e a amarelo S. Miguel).






Sobre as ilhas há muita nebulosidade desprovida de chuva. Os topos convectivos estão a sul, no mar.


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Dez 2016 às 17:40)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui esta tarde temos céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos a moderados ... 

Acabou agora de cair um aguaceiro bastante forte mas curto na sua duração ... Parecia que alguém lá em cima tinha torcido uma toalha e mandado a água cá para baixo ... Dia cinzento e escuro ... O vento está muito mais calmo de momento ...


----------



## lserpa (29 Dez 2016 às 17:59)

Aqui pela Horta está um pouco ventoso e o céu pouco nublado ️ um dia bastante ameno para dezembro. Deixo também o registo do céu ao final do dia de ontem. Algo extremamente invulgar.





Edit: tenho umas fotografias melhores que esta na minha máquina, vou ver se não me esqueço de as colocar aqui...


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2016 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> A partir de amanhã o cisalhamento deverá diminuir, permitindo isto a eventual ocorrência de trovoadas dispersas especialmente a sul/sudeste das ilhas do G. Oriental.








Há trovoada a leste de Sta. Maria, havendo também uma convecção interessante sobre esta ilha. Infelizmente é muito tarde para ver se ocorre alguma nuvem funil


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2016 às 00:59)

Nesta zona do mundo os raios são poucos. E trovoada quase estacionária é menos frequente ainda. Fica para uma próxima


----------



## lserpa (30 Dez 2016 às 14:55)

Parece que a noite de passagem de ano poderá trazer alguns flocos de neve ️ à montanha do Pico, coisa que está a ser escassa este inverno. 
A cota deverá andar pelos 1700 metros. 



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------

